# Inside the MS462C - Snellerized Style



## blsnelling (Nov 19, 2018)

Yes, you read that right. I'm coming out of retirement to see what's up with this new Stihl saw. I've been anxious to get my hands on one for months and the time has finally come. I will be doing before and after vids. I won't be able to run it in until Friday at the earliest, so this is really just a teaser  Until then, all you get are the pretty, new, fresh out of the box pics.


----------



## Stihl 041S (Nov 19, 2018)

You got one!!!!


----------



## homemade (Nov 19, 2018)

[emoji15][emoji15][emoji15]

Brad’s coming out of retirement??? Say it isn’t so. 
opcorn


----------



## dustinwilt68 (Nov 20, 2018)

Look forward to your thoughts on it, I know your a Stihl guy and I am more of a Husky guy but I have been impressed with the little I got to run one.


----------



## Stihl working hard (Nov 20, 2018)

Glad your coming outa retirement Brad looking forward to seeing and hearing your thoughts on this saw just like the rest of us


----------



## stihlaficionado (Nov 20, 2018)

Hanging the shingle back up, Brad?


----------



## saxman (Nov 20, 2018)

dustinwilt68 said:


> Look forward to your thoughts on it, I know your a Stihl guy and I am more of a Husky guy but I have been impressed with the little I got to run one.



Brad a Stihl guy? Last I knew when I stopped watching this site he went to the dark side with Husky. Live and learn I guess. I’m interested in his thoughts as well



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kel71 (Nov 20, 2018)

Cool can't wait to see the videos.


----------



## blsnelling (Nov 20, 2018)

saxman said:


> Brad a Stihl guy? Last I knew when I stopped watching this site he went to the dark side with Husky. Live and learn I guess. I’m interested in his thoughts as well


I love all good saws. I'm actually a Stihl guy at heart.


----------



## saxman (Nov 20, 2018)

Me too, my new saws are all Stihl because if local dealer support. I’ve run good Echo, Shindaiwa and had lots of time on the old Homelites if all sizes. My definition of a “good” saw is one that starts and cuts


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Iceboy (Nov 20, 2018)

blsnelling said:


> Yes, you read that right. I'm coming out of retirement to see what's up with this new Stihl saw. I've been anxious to get my hands on one for months and the time has finally come. I will be doing before and after vids. I won't be able to run it in until Friday at the earliest, so this is really just a teaser  Until then, all you get are the pretty, new, fresh out of the box pics.


Cool!!!! To be honest I was somehow expecting you to get your hands in one of these!!! Nice!!!!! Can't wait to see the results


----------



## blsnelling (Nov 20, 2018)

It's basically an over grown MS261. I expect great results!


----------



## cuinrearview (Nov 20, 2018)

Subbed


----------



## Iceboy (Nov 20, 2018)

blsnelling said:


> It's basically an over grown MS261. I expect great results!


Yeap. And till now it seems to be a reliable saw with a really good filtration( like the MS261) better than other older Stihls.

Στάλθηκε από το LG-H818 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## 1Alpha1 (Nov 20, 2018)

I wonder if it'll start as easy as my MS-241 C-*MAGNUM* does?


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Nov 20, 2018)

Stratos stock or gutted ?


----------



## blsnelling (Nov 20, 2018)

Frank Rizzo said:


> Stratos stock or gutted ?


What ever makes it strongest.


----------



## Analyst Man (Nov 20, 2018)




----------



## Frank Rizzo (Nov 20, 2018)

blsnelling said:


> What ever makes it strongest.


So I am to assume you have access to / own a Dyno for testing ? Also you have multiple jugs / pistons to test with ? Or just a copy of your 261c builds ?


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Nov 20, 2018)

Analyst Man said:


>



Looks like one of Hotsaws101 vids !


----------



## Stihl 041S (Nov 20, 2018)

Frank Rizzo said:


> Looks like one of Hotsaws101 vids !


You are such a toady. Lol. How sad


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Nov 20, 2018)

Stihl 041S said:


> You are such a toady. Lol. How sad


Haha lmfao !!!


----------



## stihlaficionado (Nov 20, 2018)

Let's not crap up Brad's thread with the usual bs


----------



## cuinrearview (Nov 20, 2018)

stihlaficionado said:


> Let's not crap up Brad's thread with the usual bz


Fixed


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Nov 20, 2018)

stihlaficionado said:


> Let's not crap up Brad's thread with the usual bs


Yah ... now let’s hear from the builder - hopefully thread will be worthwhile to all ...


----------



## homemade (Nov 20, 2018)

saxman said:


> Brad a Stihl guy? Last I knew when I stopped watching this site he went to the dark side with Husky. Live and learn I guess. I’m interested in his thoughts as well
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Then you haven’t seen his 201T work.


----------



## Overkill338 (Nov 20, 2018)

Yesss. Now this I wanna see


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Nov 20, 2018)

Overkill338 said:


> Yesss. Now this I wanna see


Yah , looks like the op is m.i.a. ???


----------



## Stihl 041S (Nov 20, 2018)

Frank Rizzo said:


> Yah , looks like the op is m.i.a. ???


Did you read the thread??
Said he would do before cuts and couldn’t do that till Friday.


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Nov 20, 2018)

Stihl 041S said:


> Did you read the thread??
> Said he would do before cuts and couldn’t do that till Friday.


Yah , then maybe he should have started the thread ............ Friday ?


----------



## Stihl 041S (Nov 20, 2018)

Frank Rizzo said:


> Yah , then maybe he should have started the thread ............ Friday ?


Wow.....I really got put in my place didn’t I..........


----------



## blsnelling (Nov 20, 2018)

I can see that some things never change.


----------



## Franny K (Nov 20, 2018)

I like seeing what is inside these things.

I posted pictures of the insides of the battery Husqvarna pole saw but no apparent interest.


----------



## Stihl 041S (Nov 21, 2018)

Franny K said:


> I like seeing what is inside these things.
> 
> I posted pictures of the insides of the battery Husqvarna pole saw but no apparent interest.


Missed that one. 
Sadly no one hot rods pole saws much. 
And they should be!!!
One guy did one and checked it on a flow bench. 
It was kool.


----------



## Cody (Nov 21, 2018)

Subbed, I don't need a 70cc saw, but I should have something between the 261 & 661 right? C'mon guys tell me I'm not crazy. 

Sent from my XT1710-02 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stihl 041S (Nov 21, 2018)

Cody said:


> Subbed, I don't need a 70cc saw, but I should have something between the 261 & 661 right? C'mon guys tell me I'm not crazy.
> 
> Sent from my XT1710-02 using Tapatalk


You do need one.


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Nov 21, 2018)

blsnelling said:


> I can see that some things never change.


Yah ..... for someone fresh out of retirement most wood think ya might hit the ground running ... is this the case ? Maybe ... I just asked ya a simple question and STIHL ... no concrete answer .... I’ll just let it go ... for now


----------



## drf255 (Nov 21, 2018)

Happy for ya buddy. 

Looking forward to the build. 

Sorry we missed you at Randy's this year.


----------



## TonyK (Nov 21, 2018)

Congrats on the wedding Brad. I'm looking forward to seeing what you do here and will be watching the thread with interest.


----------



## Iceboy (Nov 21, 2018)

blsnelling said:


> Thanks. I'm feeling pretty good these days. My daughter just got married a coupe weeks ago. Preparing for a wedding and then a reception for nearly 300 guests is a HUGE job. Thank goodness that is behind us! Tomorrow will be a feast with nearly 30 family members. Friday and Saturday are open for CAD



Congrats sir!!1


----------



## blsnelling (Nov 21, 2018)




----------



## stihlaficionado (Nov 21, 2018)

blsnelling said:


> View attachment 685827
> View attachment 685830
> View attachment 685831
> View attachment 685832




Great pics, Brad.

Is the groom a Stihl or Hooskie guy?


----------



## blsnelling (Nov 21, 2018)

stihlaficionado said:


> Great pics, Brad.
> 
> Is the groom a Stihl or Hooskie guy?


I doubt he's ever run a chainsaw, lol.


----------



## MontanaResident (Nov 21, 2018)

A ported saw is a great wedding present.



blsnelling said:


> I doubt he's ever run a chainsaw, lol.


----------



## MontanaResident (Nov 21, 2018)

A keg, and a 100 pounds of sausage weenies, how hard is that? 



blsnelling said:


> Thanks. I'm feeling pretty good these days. My daughter just got married a coupe weeks ago. Preparing for a wedding and then a reception for nearly 300 guests is a HUGE job. Thank goodness that is behind us! Tomorrow will be a feast with nearly 30 family members. Friday and Saturday are open for CAD


----------



## Iceboy (Nov 21, 2018)

blsnelling said:


> I doubt he's ever run a chainsaw, lol.


Hahahahaha. At least he has the chance to run some specials

Στάλθηκε από το LG-H818 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## DND 9000 (Nov 21, 2018)

drf255 said:


> They all seem to be same type of chassis and jug design now. 241/261/362/462 and I wonder what the 662 will look like. _Ever think they’ll do an MötorSagen in a 5 series?_



The 5 series saw is already in the pipe coming out next year, the MS 500i with fuel injection.


----------



## gary courtney (Nov 21, 2018)

Congratulations on the new son-in-law. You will need to port a lot of saws to pay for 300 wedding party !


----------



## dmb2613 (Nov 21, 2018)

Frank Rizzo said:


> Yah , then maybe he should have started the thread ............ Friday ?



If you are a liberal, you would be a perfect ass


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Nov 21, 2018)

dmb2613 said:


> If you are a liberal, you would be a perfect ass


Not a liberal ; ass ? That’s in the eye of the beholder !


----------



## hseII (Nov 21, 2018)

blsnelling said:


> Yes, you read that right. I'm coming out of retirement to see what's up with this new Stihl saw. I've been anxious to get my hands on one for months and the time has finally come. I will be doing before and after vids. I won't be able to run it in until Friday at the earliest, so this is really just a teaser  Until then, all you get are the pretty, new, fresh out of the box pics.



It’s gonna get a pop-up, isn’t it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## grizz55chev (Nov 21, 2018)

blsnelling said:


> I doubt he's ever run a chainsaw, lol.


As long as he takes good care of your daughter, nothing else matters! Congratulations on the new SIL!


----------



## BangBang77 (Nov 21, 2018)

blsnelling said:


> I doubt he's ever run a chainsaw, lol.



Hahaha. I ended up with a son-in-law like that. A damn lawyer. Go figure...


----------



## Andyshine77 (Nov 21, 2018)

Brad's daughter is nothing like him, she's pretty and smart,[emoji13] the groom is a very lucky man. 

Now Brad if and when you need to test any saws in the near future, I know a guy.[emoji56]


----------



## Stihl working hard (Nov 22, 2018)

blsnelling said:


> I doubt he's ever run a chainsaw, lol.


Idea wedding present Brad a free portjob and some saw lessons


----------



## Stihl working hard (Nov 22, 2018)

blsnelling said:


> View attachment 685827
> View attachment 685830
> View attachment 685831
> View attachment 685832


Congratulations Brad great pics your SIL is a lucky guy


----------



## Natster (Nov 22, 2018)

I'm new here, but this has been a fun thread. And, I'm interested in the Stihl 462.
Nate


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Nov 22, 2018)

Natster said:


> I'm new here, but this has been a fun thread. And, I'm interested in the Stihl 462.
> Nate


Yeppers


----------



## Jacob J. (Nov 22, 2018)

homemade said:


> [emoji15][emoji15][emoji15]
> 
> Brad’s coming out of retirement??? Say it isn’t so.
> opcorn



After this one, he's gonna work over my Poulan Wood Shark. Then he's retiring again...



Iceboy said:


> Hahahahaha. At least he has the chance to run some specials
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το LG-H818 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk



Brad will start him off easy...


----------



## CsClimbr (Nov 23, 2018)

Subbed


----------



## blsnelling (Nov 23, 2018)

Andyshine77 said:


> Brad's daughter is nothing like him, she's pretty and smart,[emoji13] the groom is a very lucky man.
> 
> Now Brad if and when you need to test any saws in the near future, I know a guy.[emoji56]


Now THAT was funny, had me laughing out loud for real 



Stihl working hard said:


> Congratulations Brad great pics your SIL is a lucky guy


VERY lucky!!!


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Nov 23, 2018)




----------



## blsnelling (Nov 23, 2018)

Wow! I'm impressed already. The saw runs very strong right out of the box. The muffler is not choked up like we're used to. However, a simple muffler mod did make a noticeable difference. I then proceeded to advance the ignition timing about 8° and wow what a difference. This saw loves this simple mod. If I didn't know any better, I could believe that this saw was already ported. That just excites me to think what it's going to run like when it is!


----------



## ferris076 (Nov 23, 2018)

blsnelling said:


> Wow! I'm impressed already. The saw runs very strong right out of the box. The muffler is not choked up like we're used to. However, a simple muffler mod did make a noticeable difference. I then proceeded to advance the ignition timing about 8° and wow what a difference. This saw loves this simple mod. If I didn't know any better, I could believe that this saw was already ported. That just excites me to think what it's going to run like when it is!



how much percent do you increase the outlet?
Double the size of the original outlet?


----------



## rich450es (Nov 23, 2018)

Wow! Sounds great right out of the box


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Nov 23, 2018)

Yah , that saw is “hot” out of the box stock ... assuming the same feed pressure by the operator, the cut times (with the muffler mod and then the muffler mod and timing advance) weren’t much quicker than stock (or the same or slower) .. sounds hi-strung with the 8+ deg advance (at least to my ears ) ... they are available in Canada like you see and with the wrap handle ... not sure about arctic or adj carb model but they are available in select countries


----------



## holeycow (Nov 23, 2018)

Chain’s pretty dern tight


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Nov 23, 2018)

holeycow said:


> Chain’s pretty dern tight


Yeppers ... might be the “Ohio hardwood” but that saws flinging more dust than pigpen from peanuts !


----------



## Chainsaw Jim (Nov 23, 2018)

blsnelling said:


> Wow! I'm impressed already. The saw runs very strong right out of the box. The muffler is not choked up like we're used to. However, a simple muffler mod did make a noticeable difference. I then proceeded to advance the ignition timing about 8° and wow what a difference. This saw loves this simple mod. If I didn't know any better, I could believe that this saw was already ported. That just excites me to think what it's going to run like when it is!



How much gain do you estimate can be attributed to break in?


----------



## blsnelling (Nov 23, 2018)

Chainsaw Jim said:


> How much gain do you estimate can be attributed to break in?


Little, if any. It's only made less than a dozen cuts. The changes were immediately noticeable after each mod, especially the timing advance.


----------



## Overkill338 (Nov 23, 2018)

blsnelling said:


> Wow! I'm impressed already. The saw runs very strong right out of the box. The muffler is not choked up like we're used to. However, a simple muffler mod did make a noticeable difference. I then proceeded to advance the ignition timing about 8° and wow what a difference. This saw loves this simple mod. If I didn't know any better, I could believe that this saw was already ported. That just excites me to think what it's going to run like when it is!




I just got finished watching the video. The timing advance made a big difference. Does it work that good on a 261 ?


----------



## blsnelling (Nov 24, 2018)

Here are some pics from this afternoon.












This before the powerhead had any fluids in it, completely dry.





Full of fuel an oil.





Wearing a 24" Tsumura Tought and Light B&C.




















That's odd!





Not bad at all for a stock saw. No spark arrestor screen in this saw.

























New small style plug.


----------



## blsnelling (Nov 24, 2018)

Overkill338 said:


> I just got finished watching the video. The timing advance made a big difference. Does it work that good on a 261 ?


It helps, but I don't think this much. Admittedly, it has been a while.


----------



## Andyshine77 (Nov 24, 2018)

For reference here is a dry 562xp. The 462 is amazingly light for its displacement.


----------



## Stihl 041S (Nov 24, 2018)

blsnelling said:


> Here are some pics from this afternoon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would love to see the thermal imagines on the cylinder compared as they made changes to the muffler. Love how they cut the useless parts of the fins


----------



## blsnelling (Nov 24, 2018)

Andyshine77 said:


> For reference here is a dry 562xp. The 462 is amazingly light for its displacement.


Wow!


----------



## BonScott46 (Nov 24, 2018)

Hey Brad, have you checked stock squish? Stock gasket thickness?


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Nov 24, 2018)

BonScott46 said:


> Hey Brad, have you checked stock squish? Stock gasket thickness?


Word is right around .030 -but may vary slightly due to tolerances ... check with solder to be sure !


----------



## MontanaResident (Nov 24, 2018)

The timing advance really made a difference.


----------



## blsnelling (Nov 24, 2018)

BonScott46 said:


> Hey Brad, have you checked stock squish? Stock gasket thickness?


I haven't checked anything like that.


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Nov 24, 2018)

MontanaResident said:


> The timing advance really made a difference.


???


----------



## Overkill338 (Nov 24, 2018)

Frank Rizzo said:


> ???



Did you not watch Brad's video?


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Nov 24, 2018)

Overkill338 said:


> Did you not watch Brad's video?


Not only did I watch but I timed the cuts ...


----------



## Overkill338 (Nov 24, 2018)

Frank Rizzo said:


> Not only did I watch but I timed the cuts ...View attachment 686257



So because you think your observation with a stop watch, the timing advance didnt make a difference?


----------



## Stihl 041S (Nov 24, 2018)

Overkill338 said:


> So because you think your observation with a stop watch, the timing advance didnt make a difference?


Lad.......it ain’t worth it.
He has been thrown off more forums for his BS ........
Twisted innuendo is the kindest thing you can say about him.
Just put him on ignore for a shorter more informative build thread or read his stuff and pity Fwank........

And it is one of the few times the number of likes....or lack there of in his case......means something


----------



## Andyshine77 (Nov 24, 2018)

She runs good! as Brad said the saw behaves like a ported saw as is. We both took some video too, I'm sure Brad is editing as I type, I'm slower so it'll be a day or so for my video. 

Hope everyone is having a nice holiday weekend.[emoji111]


----------



## Matt93eg (Nov 24, 2018)

Wow, that is a BADASS saw.


----------



## LowVolt (Nov 24, 2018)

Need to compare it as is next to a ported 461.


----------



## Stihl 041S (Nov 24, 2018)

LowVolt said:


> Need to compare it as is next to a ported 461.
> 
> View attachment 686333


That would be interesting.........
Now......MM and timing VS 461 ported.


----------



## blsnelling (Nov 25, 2018)

Here she is!


----------



## Stihl 041S (Nov 25, 2018)

It won’t play........

On edit.....it looks good.


----------



## rich450es (Nov 25, 2018)

Great now i need to sell my low hour 461 and get this ... thanks brad lol


----------



## Andyshine77 (Nov 25, 2018)

Well I can't sleep so here is the footage I have, similar vid as Brad's, but why not.


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Nov 25, 2018)

Andyshine77 said:


> Well I can't sleep so here is the footage I have, similar vid as Brad's, but why not.



Do you feel the torque is comparable to a ms461?


----------



## Stihl working hard (Nov 25, 2018)

Andyshine77 said:


> Well I can't sleep so here is the footage I have, similar vid as Brad's, but why not.



Great video buddy


----------



## Andyshine77 (Nov 25, 2018)

Woody harrelson said:


> Do you feel the torque is comparable to a ms461?



I ran a 461 for a few cuts years ago, so I can't tell you one way or the other. However I would say it has more torque than a 046. I personally don't know if I would even port a 462 after running this one. That said if porting gains are significant, this saw may be on a new level, but for me they need to be significant gains. I honestly don't know how much is left on the table, sure a bit more compression will help, and likely some transfer work, but with what I've seen and having talked to other builders, it's clear manufactures are listening in on all of us lol. Things like the squish bands and squish clearance in some of the newest saws are close to what you want in a ported saw stright from the factory, same with some of the port timing, this was not the case just a few years back. IMHO some of this started with the Dolmar 7900 and what they did with that saw, making it a factory hot rod with low weight for it's displacement, at the time that saw was a game changer in IMHO.


----------



## Stihl working hard (Nov 25, 2018)

Stihl 041S said:


> Lad.......it ain’t worth it.
> He has been thrown off more forums for his BS ........
> Twisted innuendo is the kindest thing you can say about him.
> Just put him on ignore for a shorter more informative build thread or read his stuff and pity Fwank........
> ...


Plus one there the guy really needs to get a life .Instead of shooting down and criticising people trying to help others should be offering constructive criticism instead of BS


----------



## Stihl working hard (Nov 25, 2018)

Overkill338 said:


> Did you not watch Brad's video?


Just ignore him he’s pushing for everyone to bite


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Nov 25, 2018)

Andyshine77 said:


> I ran a 461 for a few cuts years ago, so I can't tell you one way or the other. However I would say it has more torque than a 046. I personally don't know if I would even port a 462 after running this one. That said if porting the gains are significant, this saw may be on a new level, but for me they need to be significant gains. I honestly don't know how much is left on the table, sure a bit more compression will help, and likely some transfer work, but with what I've seen and having talked to other builders, it's clear manufactures are listening in on all of us lol. Things like the squish bands and squish clearance in some of the newest saws are close to what you want in a ported saw stright from the factory, same with some of the port timing, this was not the case just a few years back. IMHO some of this started with the Dolmar 7900 and what they did with that saw, making it a factory hot rod with low weight for it's displacement, at the time that saw was a game changer in IMHO.


I guess that’s good for us and bad for the porters. I wish this saw would get released in the US already. A couple years ago I was holding off buying a 461 for this saw. I’m glad I didn’t wait too long


----------



## Stihl 041S (Nov 25, 2018)

Stihl working hard said:


> Plus one there the guy really needs to get a life .Instead of shooting down and criticising people trying to help others should be offering constructive criticism instead of BS



Thanks for understanding that post. 
I hate a learning thread that gets choked with BS. 
I wasn’t going to post it or this.....but if others can realize it isn’t worth it to argue over nothing. 
Thread stays short and informative. 
Last I’ll say on the matter.


----------



## blsnelling (Nov 25, 2018)

Stihl 041S said:


> Thanks for understanding that post.
> I hate a learning thread that gets choked with BS.
> I wasn’t going to post it or this.....but if others can realize it isn’t worth it to argue over nothing.
> Thread stays short and informative.
> Last I’ll say on the matter.


What are you guys talking about?


----------



## SCHallenger (Nov 25, 2018)

blsnelling said:


> Thanks. I'm feeling pretty good these days. My daughter just got married a coupe weeks ago. Preparing for a wedding and then a reception for nearly 300 guests is a HUGE job. Thank goodness that is behind us! Tomorrow will be a feast with nearly 30 family members. Friday and Saturday are open for CAD


Omigosh!! Anna married? Time flies!!!


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Nov 25, 2018)

LowVolt said:


> Need to compare it as is next to a ported 461.
> 
> View attachment 686333


A ported 461 will spank - o - la the 462c IF the guy knows what he’s doing ... matter of fact an 044/440 will beat up on it too ... woodnt be so quick to be beatin my chest on this Saw


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Nov 25, 2018)

Stihl 041S said:


> Lad.......it ain’t worth it.
> He has been thrown off more forums for his BS ........
> Twisted innuendo is the kindest thing you can say about him.
> Just put him on ignore for a shorter more informative build thread or read his stuff and pity Fwank........
> ...


Yah ... truth be told if ya bother to time the cuts you’ll see the truth for itself ! Public forum guy - tape don’t lie ! Nice saw though


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Nov 25, 2018)

Stihl working hard said:


> Plus one there the guy really needs to get a life .Instead of shooting down and criticising people trying to help others should be offering constructive criticism instead of BS


Yah ... I come on here to learn and share observations ... if I wanted to be entertained by clowns I’d turn on the tv and watch jerry-springer !!!


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Nov 25, 2018)

LowVolt said:


> Need to compare it as is next to a ported 461.
> 
> View attachment 686333


Or a 99cc 064 ...


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Nov 25, 2018)

Stihl working hard said:


> Just ignore him he’s pushing for everyone to bite





Frank Rizzo said:


> Or a 99cc 064 ...View attachment 686396


i see you relocated from your mothers washing machine


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Nov 25, 2018)

Woody harrelson said:


> i see you relocated from your mothers washing machine


Never used my mother’s washing machine ??? That’s a Home Depot special ! Nice workbench for the $$$ lol


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Nov 25, 2018)




----------



## andy at clover (Nov 25, 2018)

Frank Rizzo said:


> Yah ... I come on here to learn and share observations ... if I wanted to be entertained by clowns I’d turn on the tv and watch jerry-springer !!!


or look in the mirror?


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Nov 25, 2018)

andy at clover said:


> or look in the mirror?


Go ahead knock - yourself out !!!


----------



## Andyshine77 (Nov 25, 2018)

We had a 046 here too. The weight difference between it and the 462. Both saws were full of oil and fuel, less bar and chain.


----------



## Overkill338 (Nov 25, 2018)

blsnelling said:


> What are you guys talking about?
> 
> View attachment 686380



I just adapted this approach after seeing him post 3 times on one page.


----------



## BangBang77 (Nov 25, 2018)

Overkill338 said:


> I just adapted this approach after seeing him post 3 times on one page.



Haha. Same here.


----------



## Overkill338 (Nov 25, 2018)

BangBang77 said:


> Haha. Same here.



I've been waiting forever to see Brad port something again, so I dont want that jackass causing me to miss something lol


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Nov 25, 2018)




----------



## BB Sig (Nov 25, 2018)

BangBang77 said:


> Haha. Same here.



Thanks for the hints!


----------



## SteveSr (Nov 25, 2018)

Where do I get a foam prefilter 


LowVolt said:


> Need to compare it as is next to a ported 461.
> 
> View attachment 686333


for what I presume is an HD2 setup? I am looking for one for my old 044.


----------



## drf255 (Nov 26, 2018)

Pretty amazing what the saw can do. 

@blsnelling , what’s your take on the rational for the twisted exhaust port?

IMHO, other than mods that will increase emissions and noise and decrease fuel economy, we ain’t doing a thing to optimize performance much further. 

Interested to hear stock compression and squish. 

Not sure if all realize that it’s only 72cc vs the 461 77cc. My understanding is that the Fuelie 500i will be the 77cc version (though it’s listed as 80cc), guess we will see.


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Nov 26, 2018)

SteveSr said:


> Where do I get a foam prefilter
> 
> for what I presume is an HD2 setup? I am looking for one for my old 044.


Max-Flow system ...


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Nov 26, 2018)

drf255 said:


> Pretty amazing what the saw can do.
> 
> @blsnelling , what’s your take on the rational for the twisted exhaust port?
> 
> ...


Haven’t really increased Saw performance since the 80’s if ya get down to brass tacks


----------



## drf255 (Nov 26, 2018)

Frank Rizzo said:


> Haven’t really increased Saw performance since the 80’s if ya get down to brass tacks


Not so sure on that, StratoCharged Quad port saws have increased performance over their predecessors, though I can’t say when Redmax invented it for sure.


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Nov 26, 2018)

drf255 said:


> Not so sure on that, StratoCharged Quad port saws have increased performance over their predecessors, though I can’t say when Redmax invented it for sure.


My 064 from 1992 begs to differ sir - it’ll spank -0-la a modern 660 no problem ... in fact an older 044 done by a knowledgeable porter “wood” beat up on this 462c something fierce in its present state of tune


----------



## drf255 (Nov 26, 2018)

Ive ported quite a few saws Frank. Getting a 50mm 044 to beat a 462 is certainly no easy task. 

I built a hybrid that beat a 462 through a 24" cant multiple times at the MMWS gtg this year 

But this saw is like comparing a 1969 L88 corvette to a new Z06. Its not just raw straight line performance. Its the entire package. 

Your 064, obviously with a 56mm big bore kit, is 27cc bigger than this 462. Apples to oranges.


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Nov 26, 2018)

drf255 said:


> Ive ported quite a few saws Frank. Getting a 50mm 044 to beat a 462 is certainly no easy task.
> 
> I built a hybrid that beat a 462 through a 24" cant multiple times at the MMWS gtg this year
> 
> ...


I agree


----------



## Chainsaw Jim (Nov 26, 2018)

drf255 said:


> @blsnelling , what’s your take on the rational for the twisted exhaust port?


I've been wondering about that too... maybe it has to do with the higher temperatures on the pto side of the combustion chamber and it helps keep that heat balanced.


----------



## drf255 (Nov 26, 2018)

Chainsaw Jim said:


> I've been wondering about that too... maybe it has to do with the higher temperatures on the pto side of the combustion chamber and it helps keep that heat balanced.


I was thinking the same. Or maybe to balance transfer flow better? More instant flow on one side?

It’s certainly intriguing.


----------



## Chainsaw Jim (Nov 26, 2018)

drf255 said:


> I was thinking the same. Or maybe to balance transfer flow better? More instant flow on one side?
> 
> It’s certainly intriguing.


I'm thinking most ideas for balancing transfer flow starts with staggering the uppers or enlarging only the pto side. Then I wondered about velocity increase and I'm suspecting the echo/shindaiwa design with the exhaust wrapped halfway around the fw side was an attempt at that.
Someone who is close to stihl should ask one of the engineers for some clarification.


----------



## drf255 (Nov 26, 2018)

Frank Rizzo said:


> I agree


I’m glad you do. It would be foolish not to.

The belief that some guy in his garage with a lathe and some grinding tools can beat the OEM at their own game is simply foolish. They are a Multibillion Dollar Company with hundreds of engineers working on designs 24/7. 

They are limited by factors us hacks arent. Such as:
Product cost/Shareholder value
Emission and Noise Standards
Fuel Economy
Durability of parts/warranty concerns
Etc...

We have the latitude to play with the above that they don’t. In addition, we learned from their discoveries how to improve their products from decades ago. Mostly, with the knowledge they discovered themselves and we found in the newer models they’ve released.

I enjoy the hobby, but it does get sad when the oem gets near the point where no improvemnts are possible.

It’s very much akin to the late 60’s and 70’s automobile production. One used to be able to significantly increase performance on their own. The hot roddong hobby lost some of its luster when factory 10 second 1/4 mile cars are available, sometimes beating the cost of what a hobbiest can do, and having luxuries built into the models one couldn’t have dreamed of 30 years ago.

Get into a new M4 beemer and turn the A/C and radio up. Then slap some rear tires on it and do 10’s all day long at the track.

It’s all about balance.


----------



## drf255 (Nov 26, 2018)

Chainsaw Jim said:


> I'm thinking most ideas for balancing transfer flow starts with staggering the uppers or enlarging only the pto side. Then I wondered about velocity increase and I'm suspecting the echo/shindaiwa design with the exhaust wrapped halfway around the fw side was an attempt at that.
> Someone who is close to stihl should ask one of the engineers for some clarification.


We know that lowering the ex floor changes flow. It’s an area that Husky had Stihl beat with for years. 

Conceivably, it may balance flow just like you postulate Jim.


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Nov 26, 2018)

drf255 said:


> I’m glad you do. It would be foolish not to.
> 
> The belief that some guy in his garage with a lathe and some grinding tools can beat the OEM at their own game is simply foolish. They are a Multibillion Dollar Company with hundreds of engineers working on designs 24/7.
> 
> ...


I do agree with regard to modern vehicles being FAR superior to the 70’s and 80’s offerings ... Chainsaws ? Nah ... the power-to-weight hasn’t really increased by much at all - now the whole “package” akin to what we see with the 462c is better but then again the oem has had 30 YEARS to improve ! Now the 462c is “hot” out of the box ... the op has done a (albeit small to my eyes) muffler-mod and has advanced the timing 8 deg (imho too much) - some “flow-enhancements” will perk it up more if done correctly... the limiting factor on these saws 241;261;362;462 is the filtration system ... I’m working on an aluminum adaptor/velocity stack that will replace the flimsy plastic that looses its purchase on the filter and allows fines into the firing chamber ... a known quantity to any and all who have run these saws extensively


----------



## blsnelling (Nov 26, 2018)

I have not yet had this cylinder off so no idea on the exhaust port. Compression was 160 PSI on a SnapOn gauge after the first 1/2 tank.


----------



## blsnelling (Nov 26, 2018)

drf255 said:


> My understanding is that the Fuelie 500i will be the 77cc version (though it’s listed as 80cc), guess we will see.


I thought it was 79cc. No?



drf255 said:


> I enjoy the hobby, but it does get sad when the oem gets near the point where no improvemnts are possible.


I'll be surprised if there aren't significant gains to be found in this saw. It looks to be an over grown 241/261 and those saws see big gains with the right porting.


----------



## blsnelling (Nov 26, 2018)

Does anyone have PNs for dual dawgs and wider clutch cover? I've seen mention of it but am having trouble finding the info. 

@ferris076


----------



## DND 9000 (Nov 26, 2018)

The MS 500i has 79.2cc 5kw (6.8hp)

Ms 462 bumber spike (inside on the machine) 1142 664 0500
MS 462 bumber spike on the chain sprocket cover 1142 664 0501


----------



## blsnelling (Nov 26, 2018)

Thank you!

Now all I need to do is have you send me a 500i!


----------



## blsnelling (Nov 26, 2018)

DND 9000 said:


> The MS 500i has 79.2cc 5kw (6.8hp)
> 
> Ms 462 bumber spike (inside on the machine) 1142 664 0500
> MS 462 bumber spike on the chain sprocket cover 1142 664 0501


Does the outer spike use the same mounting hardware as the other pro saws? Same roller chain catcher?


----------



## DND 9000 (Nov 26, 2018)

As I see there is no roller chain catcher.


----------



## blsnelling (Nov 26, 2018)

DND 9000 said:


> As I see there is no roller chain catcher.


That's what it's looking like here. I'll have to see of that can be changed.

http://motorsaegen-portal.de/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=102053&start=40


----------



## DND 9000 (Nov 26, 2018)

Sorry, I was wrong. There is one 1122 650 7702


----------



## Westboastfaller (Nov 26, 2018)

nice to see the real weigh.
I read the 500 as 6.2 kg x2.2...lol
your scale has the 462 a smidge under 6.5 kg. 
Seach 371xp specs and it will take you to
362, 365, 371 Technical data.
the 371 is listed 5.9 kg , 13 LB 

the other two are at 6.0 kg
I believe the 372 oe was always 6.0kg and 6.2 generated.

I tried to get some numbers on the 372 XTorq it was coming up 6,6KG and I believe the same for 572xp.

6.9KG for the 576 or .66 lb more.

If the 572 is truely 6.6 then its about 3.5 oz diff than 462?
Fwiw

EDIT ^^572 rather


----------



## DND 9000 (Nov 26, 2018)

Once again to the bumber spikes on the MS 462. According to the Motorsägen-Portal.de site:

Who wants to have the large XXL **** spikes uses on the machine 1122 664 0506 and on the sprocket cover 1122 664 0509


----------



## blsnelling (Nov 26, 2018)

DND 9000 said:


> Ms 462 bumber spike (inside on the machine) 1142 664 0500
> MS 462 bumber spike on the chain sprocket cover 1142 664 0501


It looks like that is the factory inner spike and matching outer spike.

It you want larger spikes you can go with the following.

1122 664 0506 inner
1122 664 0509 outer
1142 640 1702 wide clutch cover

This was gleaned from the link posted above. I think the wide clutch cover is required for the bigger spike.


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Nov 26, 2018)

blsnelling said:


> Does anyone have PNs for dual dawgs and wider clutch cover? I've seen mention of it but am having trouble finding the info.
> 
> @ferris076



I think the dawgs from the 440/660 fit brad.


----------



## blsnelling (Nov 26, 2018)

Here's what I've compiled so far.

Small Outer spike
1142 664 0501

Big Inner spike
1122 664 0506
Big Outer spike
1122 664 0509
Wide clutch cover
1142 640 1702
Chain catcher
1122 650 7702

Nylon filter
1142 140 4401


----------



## blsnelling (Nov 26, 2018)

SAWMIKAZE said:


> I think the dawgs from the 440/660 fit brad.


Has anyone tried 661 spikes? Those are my favorites.


----------



## cary911 (Nov 26, 2018)




----------



## blsnelling (Nov 26, 2018)

SAWMIKAZE said:


> I think the dawgs from the 440/660 fit brad.


You are correct. 1122 664 0509 is for the 660 and is much larger than I'd want on this 462.


----------



## blsnelling (Nov 26, 2018)

Unfortunately, I'm not a spike interchangeability expert. I want intermediate sized spikes, something like 661 spikes.


----------



## Iceboy (Nov 26, 2018)

I got an Ipl from a friend unfortunately in russian but it helped me. I can send it if you want


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Nov 26, 2018)

blsnelling said:


> Unfortunately, I'm not a spike interchangeability expert. I want intermediate sized spikes, something like 661 spikes.



661 dawgs work.


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Nov 26, 2018)

I bought a few sets of these, I'm pretty sure they came on the 064, but they fit a 440/660 and the replacements...they fit a 462 as well, just look at the 064 IPL.



I got the inner to match as well...I like how they dont take up a bunch of bar length.


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Nov 26, 2018)

I was just at my dealer and ordered 2 sets but I didnt get the part numbers, any of you that have access to the 064 IPL will see these ones.


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Nov 26, 2018)

blsnelling said:


> Unfortunately, I'm not a spike interchangeability expert. I want intermediate sized spikes, something like 661 spikes.



The 046/460/461 is the odd duck brad with the different outer.

The 064/066/66//044/440/441/462 all share the same.


----------



## Iceboy (Nov 26, 2018)

I just got the regular ones without the roller catcher and upgraded the normal handle a a wrap.






Στάλθηκε από το LG-H818 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## blsnelling (Nov 26, 2018)

SAWMIKAZE said:


> The 046/460/461 is the odd duck brad with the different outer.
> 
> The 064/066/66//044/440/441/462 all share the same.


Thank you


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Nov 26, 2018)

Inner : 1122-664-0505

Outer : 1122-664-0504


----------



## blsnelling (Nov 26, 2018)

SAWMIKAZE said:


> Inner : 1122-664-0505
> 
> Outer : 1122-664-0504


Would you call these intermediate sized spikes?


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Nov 26, 2018)

blsnelling said:


> Would you call these intermediate sized spikes?



Yessir...I've been trying to find a picture of the 064 with them mounted to give you an idea.


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Nov 26, 2018)

The black ones are the ones I gave you the numbers for brad, the others are what came on the 440R and 660R for a size reference. 

I think these medium sized dawgs will be perfect for a 462


----------



## Stihl 041S (Nov 26, 2018)

drf255 said:


> Pretty amazing what the saw can do.
> 
> @blsnelling , what’s your take on the rational for the twisted exhaust port?
> 
> ...


The way it’s made ....could it be to strengthen it also?
Less mass and lighter........


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Nov 26, 2018)

Stihl 041S said:


> The way it’s made ....could it be to strengthen it also?
> Less mass and lighter........


Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm ..... could be !


----------



## crabby cooter (Nov 26, 2018)

the most important part of porting a chainsaw is changing those spikes, lol


----------



## Stihl 041S (Nov 26, 2018)

Frank Rizzo said:


> Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm ..... could be !


Some of the stuff they do with FEA is amazing.
The carving up of the cooling fins with thermal imaging is great too.
But the lil guy with the ideas is still important.....Duckworth would approve


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Nov 26, 2018)

Stihl 041S said:


> Some of the stuff they do with FEA is amazing.
> The carving up of the cooling fins with thermal imaging is great too.
> But the lil guy with the ideas is still important.....Duckworth would approve


----------



## Westboastfaller (Nov 26, 2018)

crabby cooter said:


> the most important part of porting a chainsaw is changing those spikes, lol


 lol...maybe not but it is refreshing
to see upgrades from the pathetic ones that were on these saws when they showed it to 
the world. That's the best from my spectators view. 
When I do the porting though. I do like to use the little ones. They are trim and tidy.
If its going to be impotent, I want it to look impotent .


----------



## tacomatrd98 (Nov 26, 2018)

Westboastfaller said:


> nice to see the real weigh.
> I read the 500 as 6.2 kg x2.2...lol
> your scale has the 462 a smidge under 6.5 kg.
> Seach 371xp specs and it will take you to
> ...


Might want to check your calculations. The weight showed in the picture, 13lbs 4.6oz (13.2875lbs) is 6.027kg. 6.5kg would work out to 14.33lbs. 

A 572 at 6.6kg would be .573kg or 20.2oz heavier.


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Nov 26, 2018)




----------



## Oldsawnut (Nov 27, 2018)

Frank Rizzo said:


> Haven’t really increased Saw performance since the 80’s if ya get down to brass tacks


I would agree... Late 80's early 90's Power to weight that era is hard to beat.. However Filtration, vibes, and electronics have certainly come a long way... I am just excited that they figured out a 70cc saw is supposed to weigh 13 lbs


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Nov 27, 2018)

Well ... looks like the actions’ done tapered - off on this thread


----------



## Oldsawnut (Nov 27, 2018)

Frank Rizzo said:


> Well ... looks like the actions’ done tapered - off on this thread



Wow you really can't let anyone get the last word...


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Nov 27, 2018)

Oldsawnut said:


> Wow you really can't let anyone get the last word...



Gary-goo , the LAST word in chainsaw mix oil !


----------



## Del_ (Nov 27, 2018)

BangBang77 said:


> Haha. Same here.



Ditto.


----------



## panolo (Nov 27, 2018)

Frank Rizzo said:


> Well ... looks like the actions’ done tapered - off on this thread



You are an absolute wind bag. What's the deal? Napoleon syndrome? Narcissistic personality disorder? Histrionic?


----------



## ferris076 (Nov 27, 2018)

blsnelling said:


> Here's what I've compiled so far.
> 
> Small Outer spike
> 1142 664 0501
> ...


The number for the clutch cover, is the complete version for the rescue saw.
It includes the cover, the big spike (1122 664 0509) and some small stuff.
Untill now idk the right number for the cover only, my russian IPL only shows the standard cover
On the picture i remove the small extra stuff for the rescue saw


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Nov 27, 2018)

panolo said:


> You are an absolute wind bag. What's the deal? Napoleon syndrome? Narcissistic personality disorder? Histrionic?


None of the above ... now I’d be checking myself if I were you junior !


----------



## cuinrearview (Nov 27, 2018)

Careful guys. Big words or common sense and he gets defensive...


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Nov 27, 2018)

cuinrearview said:


> Careful guys. Big words or common sense and he gets defensive...


I’m trying to view 462c “ Snellerized Style “ thread but apparently the OP is MIA and it looks like the circus is back in town ! Later junior! Lmfao ... goin to check out Crabby Cooters’ thread ... no action here !


----------



## Stihl 041S (Nov 27, 2018)

Frank Rizzo said:


> I’m trying to view 462c “ Snellerized Style “ thread but apparently the OP is MIA and it looks like the circus is back in town ! Later junior! Lmfao


 Now Fwank......he has a job and doesn’t live in his mother’s basement like you........

He has already done all that you sold as a “ported” saw that you added one of your “special” chains that only you could sharpen.

Oh you charged full ported price.....just screwed people who didn’t know better. 

And your chains that made all the “difference”, which it didn’t.......AND could only be resharpened by you.......were an expensive lesson to the poor people who listened to BS.......

Much as you advertised......a muffler mod is not a ported saw. 
Though you said it was and charged folks for it.


----------



## cuinrearview (Nov 27, 2018)

Stihl 041S said:


> Now Fwank......he has a job and doesn’t live in his mother’s basement like you........
> 
> He has already done all that you sold as a “ported” saw that you added one of your “special” chains that only you could sharpen.
> 
> ...


That's because it's not a muffler mod, it has the super grown up big boy name "double barrel"


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Nov 27, 2018)

Stihl 041S said:


> Now Fwank......he has a job and doesn’t live in his mother’s basement like you........
> 
> He has already done all that you sold as a “ported” saw that you added one of your “special” chains that only you could sharpen.
> 
> ...


That’s total BS ! Never sold a BCP kit and charged for porting ... you’re full of beans Sir ! Show me ONE sale that was made were what you state is factual ... I’ll save ya the trouble ... you WONT be able to cause it NEVER happened ! Better get some water quick - you’re pants are on fire ! Lmfao


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Nov 27, 2018)

Stihl 041S said:


> Now Fwank......he has a job and *doesn’t live in his mother’s basement like you...*.....
> 
> He has already done all that you sold as a “ported” saw that you added one of your “special” chains that only you could sharpen.
> 
> ...


I told junior multiple times to stop using his moms washing machine as a workbench and the defiant little bastage just won’t listen. He needs to be taken out to the woodshed


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Nov 27, 2018)

Hotsaws101 just uploaded some action ! See ya later - hopefully the OP puts his nose to the grindstone and offers up some Saw-**** ... heavens knows we can’t wait forever especially when the saw can be stripped naked in under 10 minutes ... lmfao !!!!!!


----------



## cuinrearview (Nov 27, 2018)

Lol Fwank said "stripped naked"


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Nov 27, 2018)

Frank Rizzo said:


> Hotsaws101 just uploaded some action ! See ya later - hopefully the OP puts his nose to the grindstone and offers up some Saw-**** ... heavens knows we can’t wait forever especially when the saw can be stripped naked in under 10 minutes ... lmfao !!!!!!


I’ve never seen such an intense man crush before.


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Nov 27, 2018)

Frank Rizzo said:


> Hotsaws101 just uploaded some action ! See ya later - hopefully the OP puts his nose to the grindstone and offers up some Saw-**** ... heavens knows we can’t wait forever especially when the saw can be stripped naked in under 10 minutes ... lmfao !!!!!!


Don’t let your mom catch you beaten your meat to hotsaws new video. Be sure to lock the door


----------



## huskihl (Nov 27, 2018)

Woody harrelson said:


> Don’t let your mom catch you beaten your meat to hotsaws new video. Be sure to lock the door


Just when I thought I was being the biggest dìck on here, you come up with that.

Well played sir...well played


----------



## gary courtney (Nov 27, 2018)

Woody harrelson said:


> I’ve never seen such an intense man crush before.


stay on chainsaw websites more and you will see plenty .


----------



## Slick50 (Nov 27, 2018)

Frank Rizzo said:


> Hotsaws101 just uploaded some action ! See ya later - hopefully the OP puts his nose to the grindstone and offers up some Saw-**** ... heavens knows we can’t wait forever especially when the saw can be stripped naked in under 10 minutes ... lmfao !!!!!!


He puts a lot of emphasis in his words ! " I notice a difference in the TANK!!!! and the differrence in the HANDLEBAR!!!!!!! Between the CARBS!!!!


----------



## gary courtney (Nov 27, 2018)

huskihl said:


> Just when I thought I was being the biggest dìck on here, you come up with that.
> 
> Well played sir...well played


Who is Hotsaws101 ?


----------



## gary courtney (Nov 27, 2018)

Woody harrelson said:


> I’ve never seen such an intense man crush before.


We had a man now deceased in our town who was the 4-wheel drive king. Men would buy trucks like his and he would tell them they needed this and that and they would have him fix their trucks down to the stickers on the windows identical to his minus the color. He made a small fortune off of them. There days off was spent at his shop. They swept,mopped, and bought his lunch everyday and he bragged to me he could tell them they needed a new radio antenna and they would say order it. Their lives revolved around him.


----------



## huskihl (Nov 27, 2018)

gary courtney said:


> Who is Hotsaws101 ?


Exactly!




Oh. You're being serious. He's a faller/saw porter from the pnw, YouTube officianado. Home of the $1000 port job


----------



## crabby cooter (Nov 27, 2018)

gary courtney said:


> We had a man now deceased in our town who was the 4-wheel drive king. Men would buy trucks like his and he would tell them they needed this and that and they would have him fix their trucks down to the stickers on the windows identical to his minus the color. He made a small fortune off of them. There days off was spent at his shop. They swept,mopped, and bought his lunch everyday and he bragged to me he could tell them they needed a new radio antenna and they would say order it. Their lives revolved around him.



kinda like brad and this thread, huh

I really think people need to lighten up a bit for the better of this thread, and this forum. a joke is a joke


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Nov 27, 2018)

huskihl said:


> Exactly!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn .... $1000 for a port-job ? A man could get rich making dem birds sing !


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Nov 27, 2018)




----------



## Frank Rizzo (Nov 27, 2018)

Apparently Mr Snelling has gone back to constructing the Death Star !


----------



## Chainsaw Jim (Nov 28, 2018)

Frank Rizzo said:


> Apparently Mr Snelling has gone back to constructing the Death Star !


Makes sense... someone needed to port the hell outta that low powered piece of junk. A death ray should never be that limp at wot.


----------



## blsnelling (Nov 28, 2018)

Good morning. Not much to report. The new 25" RS Light bar is at the dealer ready to be picked up. A wrap handle, wide clutch cover, and nylon filter are coming from over seas. With any luck I might get this thing ported Friday evening/Saturday. Generally speaking, I don't do much shop work during the week. They might frown on it if I brought it in to the office to work on it, lol. There will be a couple different iterations but I pretty much know where I plan to go with this saw. We'll just have to wait and see how it responds.


----------



## MontanaResident (Nov 28, 2018)

gary courtney said:


> We had a man now deceased in our town who was the 4-wheel drive king. Men would buy trucks like his and he would tell them they needed this and that and they would have him fix their trucks down to the stickers on the windows identical to his minus the color. He made a small fortune off of them. There days off was spent at his shop. They swept,mopped, and bought his lunch everyday and he bragged to me he could tell them they needed a new radio antenna and they would say order it. Their lives revolved around him.



Also called cults. Don't drink the Koolaid.


----------



## ferris076 (Nov 28, 2018)

@blsnelling 
Which part number do you use for the wide clutch cover?


----------



## Czed (Nov 28, 2018)

huskihl said:


> Exactly!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How much does a "east coast franchisee"
Porty jobbie cost?
Or does hotsaws know there is a franchisee.


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Nov 28, 2018)

Czed said:


> How much does a "east coast franchisee"
> Porty jobbie cost?
> Or does hotsaws know there is a franchisee.


For you ? $1000 .... and that includes a steak dinner with all the fixings!!! And if you act now ... 1 case of ice-cold Schmidt’s beer ... in da can!


----------



## blsnelling (Nov 28, 2018)

blsnelling said:


> Here's what I've compiled so far.
> 
> Small Outer spike
> 1142 664 0501
> ...





ferris076 said:


> @blsnelling
> Which part number do you use for the wide clutch cover?


I've been told that this PN includes the large spike.


----------



## SCHallenger (Nov 28, 2018)

I wonder what the dry powerhead will weigh after it has been ported?


----------



## crabby cooter (Nov 28, 2018)

70 lbs with those big spikes, lol
some guys spikes are sharper then there chain


----------



## Westboastfaller (Nov 28, 2018)

blsnelling said:


> I've been told that this PN includes the large spike.


You can't win. Stihl certainly offers more in this department. Husqvarna 3 series from about 357 - 390 can come with small dogs or felling dogs which can be undersized for the coast so you have to go AM or custom for 372-390 'Westcoasters'.

Are the large ones the same as what Ryan posted at top of p9 above the black ones? The only diff from the black one is about 5 min grind on the bottom spike to make them even length and a shorter depth if you chose to shape them the same.

T


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Nov 28, 2018)

SCHallenger said:


> I wonder what the dry powerhead will weigh after it has been ported?


My guess is that after being ported by Snelling the earths rotation will be altered in such a manner that the force of gravity will no longer apply ; rendering such measurement redundant


----------



## Deleted member 150358 (Nov 28, 2018)

Got one of those new laser driven atomic clocks ready? We can measure the shift in time caused by the change to gravity caused by the MM alone.


----------



## MGoBlue (Nov 28, 2018)

crabby cooter said:


> some guys spikes are sharper then there chain


Especially next months calendar entry...


----------



## blsnelling (Nov 29, 2018)

I picked up the 25" Light bar and a new RS chain last night. I won't be doing anything with the saw until Saturday. Unfortunately, it's forecasted to be raining so there might not be any action videos.


----------



## SCHallenger (Nov 29, 2018)

Frank Rizzo said:


> My guess is that after being ported by Snelling the earths rotation will be altered in such a manner that the force of gravity will no longer apply ; rendering such measurement redundant


Hmmm. Does that mean you might drift off into space & not bother this thread anymore?! LOL!


----------



## bayard (Nov 29, 2018)

what is going on in this thread?


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Nov 29, 2018)

SCHallenger said:


> Hmmm. Does that mean you might drift off into space & not bother this thread anymore?! LOL!


 aw shucks ! We all woodnt miss this for the world !!!


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Nov 29, 2018)

bayard said:


> what is going on in this thread?


According to the OP the game is rained - out !!!


----------



## NCPT (Nov 29, 2018)

blsnelling said:


> I picked up the 25" Light bar and a new RS chain last night. I won't be doing anything with the saw until Saturday. Unfortunately, it's forecasted to be raining so there might not be any action videos.
> 
> View attachment 687092


Bummer on the forecast. I really like the way this saw will be set up.


----------



## BonScott46 (Dec 1, 2018)

Westboastfaller said:


> nice to see the real weigh.
> I read the 500 as 6.2 kg x2.2...lol
> your scale has the 462 a smidge under 6.5 kg.
> Seach 371xp specs and it will take you to
> ...


I am getting 6.05kg on the 462 without any fluids which would be over a pound lighter than the 572, not that that is huge but it is about 5 times more than 3.5 oz.. The numbers I am seeing on the 372oe are 5.2hp not 6.2 and the heavier X-Torq is 5.4hp.

Edit: 462 c-m is listed here in Europe as 6.0kg and 6.1kg with heat.


----------



## rocketnorton (Dec 1, 2018)

might run better in rain.


----------



## Westboastfaller (Dec 1, 2018)

tacomatrd98 said:


> Might want to check your calculations. The weight showed in the picture, 13lbs 4.6oz (13.2875lbs) is 6.027kg. 6.5kg would work out to 14.33lbs.


 OK thanks guys, I appreciate the correction.
Since the site changed servers, it seems I can't see personal pictures anymore so I've had nothing to reference 
back to. I originally thought(for the first day) the scale read 13, 4oz (13.250) Then Andre posted his 562 dry weigh. recall it was 13.330lb.? At this time I could swear up and down I was seeing 14, 4oz over and over. (462) That's just beyond disturding.
Numeral and directional dyslexia? 
I know a little about it. Take it from the kid who wore sweaters inside out and back to front and was too afraid to follow chickens into the corn fields...BUT...I did make a living in the bush for just short of 30yrs. Lolzz
maybe the next profession will be mathematics? Hey as long as one enjoys. Right.
Just got to get over that little problem of not believing my own eyes anymore.




BonScott46 said:


> I am getting 6.05kg on the 462.
> The numbers I am seeing on the 372oe are 5.2hp not 6.2 and the heavier X-Torq is 5.4hp.
> 
> [/QNOTE]


----------



## Westboastfaller (Dec 1, 2018)

@BonScott46
I was talking weights only.
"generated 6.2" (or 6.3kg) Is to mean heated model weight as listed as
in XPG.

But...since you brought it up...

I think the 371 and perhaps the very early 372 may have been 5.2 hp
with the Walbro HD6?
Its more common to see it at 5.3 (HD 12) and sometimes 5.4 
XT at 5.4 and sometimes 5.5hp


----------



## BonScott46 (Dec 1, 2018)

Has anyone figured out if there are stiffer AV springs available?


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 1, 2018)

Same weights as the Tsumura T&L bar.


----------



## r black (Dec 1, 2018)

BonScott46 said:


> Has anyone figured out if there are stiffer AV springs available?


bet you could use some stiffer springs from the saws made in your country


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 1, 2018)

The deflector is cast into the case on this model.






Basically just an overgrown MS241/261 here.


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 1, 2018)

Look how dusty my degree wheel is! Yes, it's been a while!





*Factory specs*
Exhaust 98
Transfers 118-127 tapered (just like the 261)
Intake 84
Squish .025"
Compression 160


----------



## BonScott46 (Dec 1, 2018)

Intake 84...isn't that A LOT of intake especially on a stock saw? I have seen some guys talking about how the 462 is not that great on fuel.


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 1, 2018)

BonScott46 said:


> Intake 84...isn't that A LOT of intake especially on a stock saw? I have seen some guys talking about how the 462 is not that great on fuel.


Yes, that's a lot for a stock saw. However, I like that much intake on some saws, but not any more than that. The concern for me is making it more with machine work. I think I'm only going to tighten the squish and call it a day. No popup on this one.


----------



## Andyshine77 (Dec 1, 2018)

I have Devcon for the intake if you want to go that route.[emoji6]


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 1, 2018)

Andyshine77 said:


> I have Devcon for the intake if you want to go that route.[emoji6]


Not a fan of epoxy inside the cylinder. Just my opinion.


----------



## Stihl working hard (Dec 1, 2018)

SCHallenger said:


> Hmmm. Does that mean you might drift off into space & not bother this thread anymore?! LOL!


I just wish he would just crawl back under the rock from which he came from.The ignore button is a wonderful feature


----------



## Chainsaw Jim (Dec 1, 2018)

blsnelling said:


> Yes, that's a lot for a stock saw. However, I like that much intake on some saws, but not any more than that. The concern for me is making it more with machine work. I think I'm only going to tighten the squish and call it a day. No popup on this one.


Why not weld a pop up on to it?


Speaking of popups... lol


----------



## Stihl working hard (Dec 1, 2018)

BonScott46 said:


> Has anyone figured out if there are stiffer AV springs available?


Stiffer springs would be a nice option


----------



## Stihl working hard (Dec 1, 2018)

blsnelling said:


> Same weights as the Tsumura T&L bar.


Nice assortment of saws Brad are they customers or your personal collection


----------



## Stihl working hard (Dec 1, 2018)

blsnelling said:


> The deflector is cast into the case on this model.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great pics Brad thanks for sharing was wondering your thoughts on the deflector could that brake off in time with fatigue I personally liked the bolt down deflector myself.How many tanks had you put through the saw before you pulled it down.


----------



## Andyshine77 (Dec 1, 2018)

blsnelling said:


> Not a fan of epoxy inside the cylinder. Just my opinion.


I'm not either, but I have used it and it does work extremely well. That said I likely wouldn't want it in a saw if I were making my living with it.


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 1, 2018)

Stihl working hard said:


> Nice assortment of saws Brad are they customers or your personal collection


Thanks. Those are my collection. They're all 100% ready to go but are no longer used. I have work saws for that.


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 1, 2018)

Stihl working hard said:


> Great pics Brad thanks for sharing was wondering your thoughts on the deflector could that brake off in time with fatigue I personally liked the bolt down deflector myself.How many tanks had you put through the saw before you pulled it down.


I wouldn't be concerned with it breaking off. This saw has 2 full tanks through it.


----------



## Jacob J. (Dec 1, 2018)

Stihl working hard said:


> Nice assortment of saws Brad are they customers or your personal collection



Only the Poulan Wood Shark is Brad's, the rest of the saws belong to his daughter...


----------



## Jacob J. (Dec 1, 2018)

Oldsawnut said:


> I would agree... Late 80's early 90's Power to weight that era is hard to beat.. However Filtration, vibes, and electronics have certainly come a long way... I am just excited that they figured out a 70cc saw is supposed to weigh 13 lbs



The first Gen 046 is still a good machine in the woods.

The 371XP had the best power-to-weight ratio at the time it came out until the crankcases starting cracking through the bar pad...


----------



## Stihl working hard (Dec 1, 2018)

Jacob J. said:


> Only the Poulan Wood Shark is Brad's, the rest of the saws belong to his daughter...


LMAO


----------



## RanchDad (Dec 1, 2018)

Jacob J. said:


> The first Gen 046 is still a good machine in the woods.
> 
> The 371XP had the best power-to-weight ratio at the time it came out until the crankcases starting cracking through the bar pad...



Still love my 371 though.. ported they sure are fun. I’d love to run this 462 side by side with it when Brad is done.


----------



## Jacob J. (Dec 1, 2018)

RanchDad said:


> Still love my 371 though.. ported they sure are fun



The 371 is fine and for most people - plenty sturdy. It was mainly the long-bar fallers in the PNW that had the problem.

My dad's old falling partner pre-ordered 2 371s before they even arrived in North America and he said they were the best all-around falling saws he ever owned.


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 1, 2018)

This cylinder did not have a flat spot on the top for my live center, so I put it on a tight PVC mandrel and turned it down until I had a flat spot in the center. I then took .007" off the base, resulting in a squish of .018".




























Here's the porting completed. Yes, I gutted the strato. *In my experience*, nothing else comes close to making the power in these saws like the 241 and 261 do with the stratos gutted. The saw is back together, MTronic reset, and it runs fantastic with lighting throttle response. Unfortunately, it's after 10:00, raining, and there is no way I can make a video of it cutting. Sorry, I'd love to run it as well!











The bottom ring end pin is off to the side of the exhaust port, so I only widened it in the other direction. That's why the bottom of the port looks a little off.


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 1, 2018)

Here's the new reset procedure. Go to the 2:50 mark for the new procedure for the latest MTronic modules.


----------



## MGoBlue (Dec 1, 2018)

Port works looks fantastic, as expected. Looking forward to the cut vids. Thanks for taking the time to share this build Brad.


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Dec 1, 2018)

Trying to wrap my head around the gutting of the strato ... should be able to get sufficient fuel in the firing chamber without messing with ... my guess is Runtime per tank will be diminished with this mod


----------



## Andyshine77 (Dec 2, 2018)

Glad you deleted the strato seemed to make the other saws come alive, I believe Ed has done this with good resuts as well.[emoji106][emoji106]


----------



## rocketnorton (Dec 2, 2018)

blsnelling said:


> Same weights as the Tsumura T&L bar.



first pic, background, 048? 
have one on the way.
any thoughts appreciated.
like my 038s.


----------



## Cowdudy (Dec 2, 2018)

My anxiety level is through the roof seeing your new saw torn apart like that. I wouldn’t think twice about one of my older saws, but brand new? Have you noticed any shorter life of the saws that have been ported, or is it about the same as a stock saw? 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Chainsaw Jim (Dec 2, 2018)

A ported saw will last as long as any stock saw if it is done correctly. One compared to a choked up epa saw can last longer.


----------



## Stihl working hard (Dec 2, 2018)

blsnelling said:


> This cylinder did not have a flat spot on the top for my live center, so I put it on a tight PVC mandrel and turned it down until I had a flat spot in the center. I then took .007" off the base, resulting in a squish of .018".
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great pics there Brad thanks for sharing looking forward to seeing it in some wood


----------



## bennn*e (Dec 2, 2018)

The new mtronic procedure is actually a calibration not so much a reset. I did one on my 462 the other day not because it actually need it but I wanted to see what is was like when I did it, it feels very strange. Also the factory large spikes for these are 11226640501 & 0506. The chain catcher looks to have gone back to the old style one with the nut on the out side of the cover. These spikes the have the large bottom spike but not the extra thickness in the body like the 660 magnum spikes so you don’t lose cut length. I actually put the same spikes on my 441 back in the day. These ones with the shorter, round bottom bottom spike are more commonly found on 064’s. the 661 spikes are different again


----------



## bennn*e (Dec 2, 2018)

Another thing regarding the spikes is they all superseded a little while ago when the chain catcher changed. The hole in the putter one was made large so the pin with a thread could go through it. If you replaced a catcher assy on and early one you had to drill the hole out


----------



## DND 9000 (Dec 2, 2018)

blsnelling said:


> The saw is back together, MTronic reset, and it runs fantastic with lighting throttle response.



The reset procedure of the video you posted is for normal operation with the saw in stock configuration from the factory. Give the saw to your dealer and let him do the calibration in conjunction with the software. That changes regulating limits, it would be good for a ported machine. The calibration with software is like tuning the carb without limiter caps (full range availible). Calibration without software is like tuning the carb with seated limiter caps.


----------



## drf255 (Dec 2, 2018)

BonScott46 said:


> Intake 84...isn't that A LOT of intake especially on a stock saw? I have seen some guys talking about how the 462 is not that great on fuel.


It’s a tiny little intake port and a strato saw, so traditional intake timing doesn’t fully apply.


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Dec 2, 2018)

DND 9000 said:


> The reset procedure of the video you posted is for normal operation with the saw in stock configuration from the factory. Give the saw to your dealer and let him do the calibration in conjunction with the software. That changes regulating limits, it would be good for a ported machine. The calibration with software is like tuning the carb without limiter caps (full range availible). Calibration without software is like tuning the carb with seated limiter caps.


Yah ... I believe the dealer is prohibited from working on a modded saw ... that being said I’ve reset earlier modded mtronic versions and it took ... no reason to believe that this new version wood be any different


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Dec 2, 2018)

drf255 said:


> It’s a tiny little intake port and a strato saw, so traditional intake timing doesn’t fully apply.


Yah ... only reason I can see to gut them is to get a bit more fuel at higher rpm ... personally I wood leave them be and get my hp thru other methods ....


----------



## LowVolt (Dec 2, 2018)

Did u show any pictures of the exhaust port?


----------



## drf255 (Dec 2, 2018)

Frank Rizzo said:


> Yah ... only reason I can see to gut them is to get a bit more fuel at higher rpm ... personally I wood leave them be and get my hp thru other methods ....


Which other mods do you think would work here? I’m curious. 

He has already opened the muffler, he advanced the timing, and did machine work that’s likely gonna increase the compression 20 psi. 

TreeMonkey built a beast of a saw. It popped a bit from too much advance, but that’s not a flaw, it’s a learning point. Easy to dial back to find the sweet spot. Also could have to do with difference in elevation the saws were run at. Many of us had odd tuning issues that day. I’m not so sure that it didn’t confuse the MT system and add advance. 

The stratos ungutted should just make the MT increase fuel flow till it all equalizes. I’ve personally not gutted them, but Randy and Brad both find real power in doing it. Reality trumps theory every time.


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Dec 2, 2018)

drf255 said:


> Which other mods do you think would work here? I’m curious.
> 
> He has already opened the muffler, he advanced the timing, and did machine work that’s likely gonna increase the compression 20 psi.
> 
> ...


I agree ... what you do on the chalkboard sometimes doesn’t equate to real-world experience ... I’m just curious as to run time per tank with this “gutted stratos “ mod ... on my stock 241c I can cut a good amount of wood per tank - on the insane-0 Saw run time is down a bit but overall more wood cut - if run time is of no consideration than I say go for the gutted stratos - just my opinion here (in a production environment , cutting non-stop 6 hrs) - if my run time per tank is 1/2 than maybe not worth to gut em ! Pure speculation on my part as I don’t have a gutted one to compare


----------



## cuinrearview (Dec 2, 2018)

Frank Rizzo said:


> Pure speculation on my part


...


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Dec 2, 2018)

drf255 said:


> Which other mods do you think would work here? I’m curious.
> 
> He has already opened the muffler, he advanced the timing, and did machine work that’s likely gonna increase the compression 20 psi.
> 
> ...


 if ya want em to rev ya can’t go coo-coo with da compression imho !!!


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Dec 2, 2018)

cuinrearview said:


> ...


Yah ... I don’t have one of each on hand to compare so yes I’m speculating .... ???


----------



## drf255 (Dec 2, 2018)

Frank Rizzo said:


> if ya want em to rev ya can’t go coo-coo with da compression imho !!!


That is pretty slick looking. Adds case capacity though.


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 2, 2018)

Cowdudy said:


> My anxiety level is through the roof seeing your new saw torn apart like that. I wouldn’t think twice about one of my older saws, but brand new? Have you noticed any shorter life of the saws that have been ported, or is it about the same as a stock saw?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I'm used to it, lol. A brand new saw is the best time to port them. I've voice a lot of warranties


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 2, 2018)

rocketnorton said:


> first pic, background, 048?
> have one on the way.
> any thoughts appreciated.
> like my 038s.


048, 038, 028


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 2, 2018)

LowVolt said:


> Did u show any pictures of the exhaust port?


Flange side? There's one towards the beginning of this thread.


----------



## LowVolt (Dec 2, 2018)

blsnelling said:


> Flange side? There's one towards the beginning of this thread.


After port work


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 2, 2018)

> .. my guess is Runtime per tank will be diminished with this mod


A lot of people like to throw this theory around but I've never seen it tested. Regardless, I build saws to make power not fuel mileage. 

If I had the wood, I would have seen how many cuts I could make with a stock saw and then how many after porting. 

Remember, run time doesn't count. It's the number of cuts. A ported saw is going to get the same amount of work done in a shorter amount of time.


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 2, 2018)

LowVolt said:


> After port work


No change.


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Dec 2, 2018)




----------



## Frank Rizzo (Dec 2, 2018)

blsnelling said:


> A lot of people like to throw this theory around but I've never seen it tested. Regardless, I build saws to make power not fuel mileage.
> 
> If I had the wood, I would have seen how many cuts I could make with a stock saw and then how many after porting.
> 
> Remember, run time doesn't count. It's the number of cuts. A ported saw is going to get the same amount of work done in a shorter amount of time.


It “wood” be nice to see ... 1) stock , 2) ported , 3) gutted stratos ... only by real-world testing shall we know the truth !


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Dec 2, 2018)

crabby cooter said:


> the most important part of porting a chainsaw is changing those spikes, lol



I think a 65 page oil test with jug temps and thousands of wasted pieces of wood would be better ?

Don't you agree ?


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Dec 2, 2018)

Looks like a blue-bird day !


----------



## hedge hog (Dec 2, 2018)

blsnelling said:


> I'm used to it, lol. A brand new saw is the best time to port them. I've voice a lot of warranties



When you delete the strato do you unhook the fresh air butterfly or what?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crabby cooter (Dec 2, 2018)

SAWMIKAZE said:


> I think a 65 page oil test with jug temps and thousands of wasted pieces of wood would be better ?
> 
> Don't you agree ?



depends on how you view things.

don't you have an air filter to clean?


----------



## crabby cooter (Dec 2, 2018)

hedge hog said:


> When you delete the strato do you unhook the fresh air butterfly or what?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



it's a split carb system, so there's nothing to disconnect.


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Dec 2, 2018)

SAWMIKAZE said:


> I think a 65 page oil test with jug temps and thousands of wasted pieces of wood would be better ?
> 
> Don't you agree ?


Yah , lotsa yappin on here about woulda , shoulda , coulda - the only way to know for sure is to test ; test ; test ...... then YOU have the knowledge - besides , a lot of guys on here simply refuse to believe the findings anyway ! Sayonara


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Dec 2, 2018)

crabby cooter said:


> depends on how you view things.
> 
> don't you have an air filter to clean?



I've been cleaning my air filter all morning.

Need an tips ?


----------



## crabby cooter (Dec 2, 2018)

SAWMIKAZE said:


> I've been cleaning my air filter all morning.
> 
> Need an tips ?



just the tip? I was hoping for the whole thing.


----------



## crabby cooter (Dec 2, 2018)

so how does one make power out of fuel lost out of the muffler?


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Dec 2, 2018)

crabby cooter said:


> so how does one make power out of fuel lost out of the muffler?


Use pipe and sonic wave


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Dec 2, 2018)

Oh yeah ... what a bluebird day ... high skies and almost 60 here ... lovely day for Saw-work


----------



## hedge hog (Dec 2, 2018)

crabby cooter said:


> it's a split carb system, so there's nothing to disconnect.



I have two of them

I know how the work

Just was thinking it lets fresh air in one it and might want run leaner then all the air running through the fuel side


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Dec 2, 2018)

hedge hog said:


> I have two of them
> 
> I know how the work
> 
> ...


That’s the 64000 question


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 2, 2018)

hedge hog said:


> When you delete the strato do you unhook the fresh air butterfly or what?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





hedge hog said:


> I have two of them
> 
> I know how the work
> 
> ...



You must be thinking of a 441. There's no fresh air butterfly on this saw. It has a single venturi carb.


----------



## hedge hog (Dec 2, 2018)

blsnelling said:


> You must be thinking of a 441. There's no fresh air butterfly on this saw. It has a single venturi carb.



Yes I have 441 
Never look at my 261 
Thanks 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crabby cooter (Dec 2, 2018)

hedge hog said:


> I have two of them
> 
> I know how the work
> 
> ...



maybe not cause it to be lean, but lets look at at it.




most of the venturi has been removed from the lower part of the carb, this should increase air flow. by gutting the strato one would think that there would be less flow through the top half of the carb. I believe this is true. less air flow means less pressure drop and less fuel delivered. so now to compensate it needs to be richened. no problem, however with lower air speed in the card the fuel won't atomize as well. this can cause some poor performance issues.


----------



## crabby cooter (Dec 2, 2018)

here's the stock intake


----------



## crabby cooter (Dec 2, 2018)

the strato ports were added to 2strokes to purge the exhaust gas from the cylinder before the fresh charge enters the cylinder. it seems to me that gutting the stratos is just pumping fuel out the muffler. if i'm wrong, please explain


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Dec 2, 2018)

crabby cooter said:


> the strato ports were added to 2strokes to purge the exhaust gas from the cylinder before the fresh charge enters the cylinder. it seems to me that gutting the stratos is just pumping fuel out the muffler. if i'm wrong, please explain


I agree ... perhaps at high-rpm a bit more fuel is combustible and that’s where Mr Snelling is finding his gains ... but alas what you gain here ya lose there - simple physics 101


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Dec 2, 2018)

crabby cooter said:


> just the tip? I was hoping for the whole thing.



 anything for you scotty.


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Dec 2, 2018)

Oh what a nice day ! Couldn’t ask for a better day for Saw work / testing !!!!!


----------



## crabby cooter (Dec 2, 2018)

where's the after video?


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Dec 2, 2018)

crabby cooter said:


> where's the after video?


??? Hello hello anybody out there !


----------



## crabby cooter (Dec 2, 2018)

SAWMIKAZE said:


> anything for you scotty.



btw, do you have another pair of knee pads? that used pair ya gave me are wore out. thanks


----------



## hedge hog (Dec 2, 2018)

crabby cooter said:


> the strato ports were added to 2strokes to purge the exhaust gas from the cylinder before the fresh charge enters the cylinder. it seems to me that gutting the stratos is just pumping fuel out the muffler. if i'm wrong, please explain



Fresh air 
No fuel


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## concretegrazer (Dec 2, 2018)

crabby cooter said:


> maybe not cause it to be lean, but lets look at at it.
> 
> View attachment 687768
> 
> ...



Would the increase in air flow from the rest of the port job negate some/all of that?


----------



## Andyshine77 (Dec 2, 2018)

Jumping to conclusions one way or the other is a fool's game, as none of us have multi-million-dollar simulation equipment, and I know only a few here are actually engineers. So for the most part you're just pulling stuff out of thin air, as per usual on internet forums. I have several theories I could shoot out, but do any of them have any real clout? Maybe maybe not, no more than the next guy with known experience, that much I can tell you. I know I've bored carbs our so big that in theory they should not work do to lack of velocity, but man do they work well.

My theory for what it's worth. 1. Not all of the Strato charge is escaping, now being mixed with fuel it adds to combustion, in a since like adding finger ports. 2. The extra flow is creating a vacuum effect sucking more charge through the transfers as the gases move through the exhaust port. 

Hope everyone is enjoying their Sunday.


----------



## crabby cooter (Dec 2, 2018)

hedge hog said:


> Fresh air
> No fuel
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



once the stratos are gutted there is no fresh air. that's my point


----------



## hedge hog (Dec 2, 2018)

crabby cooter said:


> once the stratos are gutted there is no fresh air. that's my point



On a 441 two butterfly’s 
One with the other fresh air no fuel



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crabby cooter (Dec 2, 2018)

concretegrazer said:


> Would the increase in air flow from the rest of the port job negate some/all of that?



what happens if you only gut the strato with no other mods yo the saw? do you still get gains? if so, are the gains worth the fuel usage?


----------



## crabby cooter (Dec 2, 2018)

hedge hog said:


> On a 441 two butterfly’s
> One with the other fresh air no fuel
> 
> 
> ...



yes until you gut out the stratos


----------



## MontanaResident (Dec 2, 2018)

crabby cooter said:


> what happens if you only gut the strato with no other mods yo the saw? do you still get gains? if so, are the gains worth the fuel usage?



Fuel Usage??? Power and Noise, come'on man, get with the program. If you could cut a 30" log in 13 seconds, would you hesitate to spend several $100s in modifications, and use 2 times (or 3 or 4 or 5 times) as much gas to cut the same log in 12 seconds??? Duh!!! I thought not.

I am on pins and needles waiting for Reagan's StarWars Technology to make it to our level of application, so I can incinerate and entire tree in a micro second. The hell with burning wood, when we can just vaporize it!!!


----------



## crabby cooter (Dec 2, 2018)

Andyshine77 said:


> My theory for what it's worth. 1. Not all of the Strato charge is escaping, now being mixed with fuel it adds to combustion, in a since like adding finger ports. 2. The extra flow is creating a vacuum effect sucking more charge through the transfers as the gases move through the exhaust port.
> 
> Hope everyone is enjoying their Sunday.



yes and no

the air fuel/ ratio on a std engine is around 14/1. the air/fuel ratio going into the crankcase of a strato engine is closer to 8/1.


----------



## Andyshine77 (Dec 2, 2018)

crabby cooter said:


> yes and no
> 
> the air fuel/ ratio on a std engine is around 14/1. the air/fuel ratio going into the crankcase of a strato engine is closer to 8/1.


With the Strato system intact.


----------



## Westboastfaller (Dec 2, 2018)

Frank Rizzo said:


> Mr Snelling is finding his gains ... but alas what you gain here ya lose there - simple physics 101


 I think that's somewhere between 'Murthy's Law and Physics.

"You gain here you loose there and you find the middle. That's what he has done well and demonstrated for yrs. The guy can walk a tight rope.


crabby cooter said:


> where's the after video?


 Says the 'one trick Pony'Builder


----------



## concretegrazer (Dec 2, 2018)

crabby cooter said:


> what happens if you only gut the strato with no other mods yo the saw? do you still get gains? if so, are the gains worth the fuel usage?



Yes. No.


----------



## crabby cooter (Dec 2, 2018)

Andyshine77 said:


> With the Strato system intact.



yes


----------



## hedge hog (Dec 2, 2018)

crabby cooter said:


> yes until you gut out the stratos



If you gut the strato divider and don’t block the fresh air with no fuel in it it would run leaner 
Gutted it would draw fresh air and fuel air at the same time 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crabby cooter (Dec 2, 2018)

why not use the stratos to your advantage instead of a disadvantage ?


----------



## hedge hog (Dec 2, 2018)

441 carburetor 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crabby cooter (Dec 2, 2018)

look guys, i'm not trying to dis anyone's work here, or saying the saw won't run or run well. i'm trying to have a civil conversation on stratos.


----------



## crabby cooter (Dec 2, 2018)

462 carb, saw has strato ports


----------



## crabby cooter (Dec 2, 2018)

hedge hog said:


> 441 carburetor
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



are you asking what to do to a 441?


----------



## flatbroke (Dec 2, 2018)

Man you are doing a really nice Job. Im envious


----------



## hedge hog (Dec 2, 2018)

crabby cooter said:


> View attachment 687803
> 
> 
> 462 carb, saw has strato ports



The 280’s have that 
It’s for back pressure of mixed fuel and air 
It was there smart carb that came years ago


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hedge hog (Dec 2, 2018)

Brad should step in 


Please 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## porsche965 (Dec 2, 2018)

crabby cooter said:


> yes and no
> 
> the air fuel/ ratio on a std engine is around 14/1. the air/fuel ratio going into the crankcase of a strato engine is closer to 8/1.



So actually a Strato engine should use lower ratio of oil/gas than a std engine for lubrication?


----------



## crabby cooter (Dec 2, 2018)

flatbroke said:


> Man you are doing a really nice Job. Im envious



yes I seem to be failing.

so lets look at the very basic's of how a strato engine works and go from there.

the fresh air fuel charge enters the crank case through a normal port the same as any other piston ported engine, other then it has a richer air fuel ratio then 14/1.
the strato ports open at close to the same time as the intake port. the fresh air is drawn down the transfer ports filling them with fresh air. 
this all happens on the compression stroke.

on the power stroke.
exhaust port opens releasing pressure.
then the transfers open purging the cylinder with fresh air, the rich fuel charge comes in late in the cycle and mixes with the remaining fresh air trapped in the cylinder. now the air fuel ratio is close to 14/1.


----------



## crabby cooter (Dec 2, 2018)

porsche965 said:


> So actually a Strato engine should use lower ratio of oil/gas than a std engine for lubrication?



no


----------



## hedge hog (Dec 2, 2018)

crabby cooter said:


> yes I seem to be failing.
> 
> so lets look at the very basic's of how a strato engine works and go from there.
> 
> ...



There was a first generation with 2 butterfly’s and generation 2 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crabby cooter (Dec 2, 2018)

porsche965 said:


> So actually a Strato engine should use lower ratio of oil/gas than a std engine for lubrication?



the engine uses less fuel so in reality it should have more oil in the mix not less


----------



## hedge hog (Dec 2, 2018)

hedge hog said:


> There was a first generation with 2 butterfly’s and generation 2
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



With one and scavenged fuel mix air back to intake 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crabby cooter (Dec 2, 2018)

hedge hog said:


> There was a first generation with 2 butterfly’s and generation 2
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



yes but once you get past the carb and boot, there all the same


----------



## porsche965 (Dec 2, 2018)

crabby cooter said:


> the engine uses less fuel so in reality it should have more oil in the mix not less


That's what I meant. Thanks.


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 2, 2018)

hedge hog said:


> Brad should step in



And do what? I stated how I mod these. This saw has nothing to do with a saw with dual venturis like the 441. I mod them entirely differently. I also started that *in my experience*, no other mod comes close to running like gutting the stratos does. Obviously, others disagree. They're welcome to do their own research and build their saws accordingly. I'm not here to argue theory. My real world results trump theory. I've have saws modded like this in production use for several years now and they're still running great. I'm simply telling you you what works, for me. End of story.


----------



## huskihl (Dec 2, 2018)

crabby cooter said:


> the engine *wastes *less fuel so in reality it should have more oil in the mix not less


Fixed


----------



## hedge hog (Dec 2, 2018)

blsnelling said:


> And do what? I stated how I mod these. This saw has nothing to do with a saw with dual venturis like the 441. I mod them entirely differently. I also started that *in my experience*, no other mod comes close to running like gutting the stratos does. Obviously, others disagree. They're welcome to do their own research and build their saws accordingly. I'm not here to argue theory. My real world results trump theory. I've have saws modded like this in production use for several years now and they're still running great. I'm simply telling you you what works, for me. End of story.



I didn’t mean to make mad
Just wanted your words 

You are still a God on here even a retired one 


I can think of several others 

Thor
And so on


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Dec 2, 2018)

Thor ???


----------



## hedge hog (Dec 2, 2018)

Frank Rizzo said:


> Thor ???




Yes Thor (AKA BRAD)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crabby cooter (Dec 2, 2018)

brad, years ago you criticized me for not sharing info, now you criticize me for sharing info. what changed? 

sorry for mucking up your thread


----------



## Westboastfaller (Dec 2, 2018)

"Thor"
Oh you ain't met him yet


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 2, 2018)

> once the stratos are gutted there is no fresh air. that's my point


That's my intent.



> why not use the stratos to your advantage instead of a disadvantage ?


That's exactly what I'm doing here. I consider it similar to adding additional transfer ports.

Again guys, I don't build saws with the goal of maximum fuel efficiency. By the same token, I'm not trying to maximize how clean the saw runs. My only goal is to maximize the power it makes. I've done extensive research on saws built like the 462, namely the 261, and what I've done here makes the strongest saw by a significant margin, *FOR ME*. Again, I'm not here to discuss theory and *I'm not telling anyone else how to build their saws*.


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 2, 2018)

crabby cooter said:


> brad, years ago you criticized me for not sharing info, now you criticize me for sharing info. what changed?
> 
> sorry for mucking up your thread


Obvious, not much has changed. You should really try and let it go. You're welcome to share all the knowledge and theory you want. That's not going to change the results of my own R&D. This mod works. Further more, I'm not trying to tell you how to build your saws.


----------



## crabby cooter (Dec 2, 2018)

hedge hog said:


> The 280’s have that
> It’s for back pressure of mixed fuel and air
> It was there smart carb that came years ago
> 
> ...



stihl calls it intella carb, it compensates for a dirty air filter


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Dec 2, 2018)

blsnelling said:


> And do what? I stated how I mod these. This saw has nothing to do with a saw with dual venturis like the 441. I mod them entirely differently. I also started that *in my experience*, no other mod comes close to running like gutting the stratos does. Obviously, others disagree. They're welcome to do their own research and build their saws accordingly. I'm not here to argue theory. My real world results trump theory. I've have saws modded like this in production use for several years now and they're still running great. I'm simply telling you you what works, for me. End of story.


Yah ... very simple to test “theory” measure exhaust coming out of stock ; conventional ported and Snellerd gutted wonder mod ... IF pollution rises to unacceptable levels than the modifications MUST be considered a failure - no one should be inhaling toxic fumes IF this is proved to be the case


----------



## crabby cooter (Dec 2, 2018)

blsnelling said:


> That's my intent.
> 
> 
> That's exactly what I'm doing here. I consider it similar to adding additional transfer ports.
> ...



I don't expect you to.



blsnelling said:


> Obvious, not much has changed. You should really try and let it go. You're welcome to share all the knowledge and theory you want. That's not going to change the results of my own R&D. This mod works. Further more, I'm not trying to tell you how to build your saws.



easy there, theres more then one way to skin a cat,


----------



## porsche965 (Dec 2, 2018)

Being an end user of the talent that's here and not knowing a damn thing about porting nor wanting to know I just like cutting like a possessed maniac with great modified equipment. Keep up the great work to all. Production Rules.


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Dec 2, 2018)




----------



## porsche965 (Dec 2, 2018)

And just saying one more thing. 
The value that these guys charge for their quality service is CHEAP compared to any other engine modification in other performance arenas you can buy. Personalized serviced, hours that they take and shipping you can't complain. And don't forget the production increase and fun factor. A ported chainsaw can't be beat no matter what quality recipe you buy into.


----------



## JonnyStihl (Dec 2, 2018)

hedge hog said:


> I didn’t mean to make mad
> Just wanted your words
> 
> You are still a God on here even a retired one
> ...


I wouldn't go that far.


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 2, 2018)

JonnyStihl said:


> I wouldn't go that far.


Just call me Thor, lol.


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Dec 2, 2018)

blsnelling said:


> Just call me Thor, lol.


Yah ... how bout some video there Thor


----------



## Westboastfaller (Dec 2, 2018)

Snake in the grass with wings

I wasn't talking about you^^^...err was I
lol


----------



## crabby cooter (Dec 2, 2018)

idk brad, I wish we could sit down with a beer or three and have a civil conversation about anything, life, illness,death, hookers, ****, hell I don't care. even saws hell why not. I bet if we both looked at a nice girly pic we would disagree about what we liked and disliked about her. does this make either of us wrong?


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Dec 2, 2018)

I have no idea what you guys are talking about.

But the 261s brad ported for me that have the gutted strato are still my favorite ported 50cc saws I've ever owned, i wont let either of them go.

They don't seem really any different consumption wise..but i don't exactly pay attention either, IF the difference is there its small..real small.

Carry on, im trying to learn.


----------



## Chainsaw Jim (Dec 2, 2018)

This is starting to get flat out unbearable. Both of these dogs and the old cat won't stop farting up the house. I'm about to jam a cork in their fuggin asses.


----------



## huskihl (Dec 2, 2018)

crabby cooter said:


> idk brad, I wish we could sit down with a beer or three and have a civil conversation about anything, life, illness,death, hookers, ****, hell I don't care. even saws hell why not. I bet if we both looked at a nice girly pic we would disagree about what we liked and disliked about her. does this make either of us wrong?


We'll need to see the girly pic to decide whether or not it's worth arguing over


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Dec 2, 2018)

crabby cooter said:


> idk brad, I wish we could sit down with a beer or three and have a civil conversation about anything, life, illness,death, hookers, ****, hell I don't care. even saws hell why not. I bet if we both looked at a nice girly pic we would disagree about what we liked and disliked about her. does this make either of us wrong?



I think all you guys know alot more than i do and just take different approaches.

I don't think there is a right or wrong..I've said it all along.

You guys both build killers..just different, it's cool.


----------



## crabby cooter (Dec 2, 2018)

huskihl said:


> We'll need to see the girly pic to decide whether or not it's worth arguing over



are you sure you want to see it?


----------



## JonnyStihl (Dec 2, 2018)

blsnelling said:


> Just call me Thor, lol.


----------



## lead farmer (Dec 2, 2018)

huskihl said:


> Fixed


Instigater....

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## redbull660 (Dec 3, 2018)

if brad goes backwards he goes backwards. If he gains he gains. Either way it's a result and we learned something. Looking forward to the "after" video.


----------



## drf255 (Dec 3, 2018)

Grown men behaving like children. Human behavior never changes.


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Dec 3, 2018)

drf255 said:


> Grown men behaving like children. Human behavior never changes.


Yah , too long of a “lull” in the action sometimes brings it out ... we are all waiting with great anticipation for the next Snellerized ported 462c video - out


----------



## drf255 (Dec 3, 2018)

And without further Ado, Rizzo has been added to ignore. Not sure what took me so long.


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Dec 3, 2018)

drf255 said:


> Grown men behaving like children. Human behavior never changes.



Over a chainsaw...


----------



## drf255 (Dec 3, 2018)

I've come to realize that its a piece of lawn equipment. I have no room in my life for hatred and grudges over these tools. For it takes a true tool to harbor ill will over them.


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Dec 3, 2018)

drf255 said:


> And without further Ado, Rizzo has been added to ignore. Not sure what took me so long.


Don’t be tempted to click on the tab “show ignored content”! Guaranteed the toolbag has nothing positive to add to the discussion


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Dec 3, 2018)

Woody harrelson said:


> Don’t be tempted to click on the tab “show ignored content”! Guaranteed the toolbag has nothing positive to add to the discussion


Yah whatever ...I have proof of my exploits pal so I can speak and back it up ! Maybe use guys need a x-mas gift !


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Dec 3, 2018)

crabby cooter said:


> brad, years ago you criticized me for not sharing info, now you criticize me for sharing info. what changed?
> 
> sorry for mucking up your thread


Some-tin bout a carb ???


----------



## gary courtney (Dec 3, 2018)

MontanaResident said:


> Fuel Usage??? Power and Noise, come'on man, get with the program. If you could cut a 30" log in 13 seconds, would you hesitate to spend several $100s in modifications, and use 2 times (or 3 or 4 or 5 times) as much gas to cut the same log in 12 seconds??? Duh!!! I thought not.
> 
> I am on pins and needles waiting for Reagan's StarWars Technology to make it to our level of application, so I can incinerate and entire tree in a micro second. The hell with burning wood, when we can just vaporize it!!!


The world just rotated back 10 * degrees! Agree with your post !


----------



## Haywire Haywood (Dec 3, 2018)

19 pages of posts and the ones that are actually on topic could probably fit in 2. LOL


----------



## MontanaResident (Dec 3, 2018)

Haywire Haywood said:


> 19 pages of posts and the ones that are actually on topic could probably fit in 2. LOL



Some of the bitchiest old ladies in the world, are bitchy old men.


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 3, 2018)

crabby cooter said:


> so how does one make power out of fuel lost out of the muffler?


With a tuned pipe 



crabby cooter said:


> where's the after video?


Tonight I hope! I get home from work about 5:00 and sunset is at 5:13. That should give me enough daylight to make a few cuts.


----------



## Iceboy (Dec 3, 2018)

blsnelling said:


> With a tuned pipe
> 
> 
> Tonight I hope! I get home from work about 5:00 and sunset is at 5:13. That should give me enough daylight to make a few cuts.



Can't wait to see the the progress


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Dec 3, 2018)

blsnelling said:


> With a tuned pipe
> 
> 
> Tonight I hope! I get home from work about 5:00 and sunset is at 5:13. That should give me enough daylight to make a few cuts.


Attention! Attention! Everyone synchronize your watch ... between 5 and 5:13 today we shall finally see the “piece de la resistance “


----------



## edisto (Dec 3, 2018)

crabby cooter said:


> the strato ports were added to 2strokes to purge the exhaust gas from the cylinder before the fresh charge enters the cylinder. it seems to me that gutting the stratos is just pumping fuel out the muffler. if i'm wrong, please explain



Would widening the transfers to reduce velocity help in that regard, or do you think that you would wind up with more residual exhaust gas?


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Dec 3, 2018)

crabby cooter said:


> the strato ports were added to 2strokes to purge the exhaust gas from the cylinder before the fresh charge enters the cylinder. it seems to me that gutting the stratos is just pumping fuel out the muffler. if i'm wrong, please explain


I agree ... now if you left them stock and allowed a tiny bit of mix into the stratos via tunnel or hole maybe at high-rpm you wood get some performance gain but not suffer the drawbacks ... just an opinion


----------



## Westboastfaller (Dec 3, 2018)

drf255 said:


> I've come to realize that its a piece of lawn equipment.


Ouch! Its not about hoes.


----------



## Oldsawnut (Dec 3, 2018)

Frank Rizzo said:


> Attention! Attention! Everyone synchronize your watch ... between 5 and 5:13 today we shall finally see the “piece de la resistance “



It might take him a few minutes to get back in the house lets give him till 6. BTW none of the big Stihl distributers here in wa are selling them yet.. Madsens has a couple crews using them for feedback but they aren't available to purchase yet. And usually Madsens will be the first. Looks like the 500 might have some clutch problems the 462 is doing well but the fallers are preferring the 461 ATM.... Of course fallers hate any change.


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Dec 3, 2018)

Oldsawnut said:


> It might take him a few minutes to get back in the house lets give him till 6. BTW none of the big Stihl distributers here in wa are selling them yet.. Madsens has a couple crews using them for feedback but they aren't available to purchase yet. And usually Madsens will be the first. Looks like the 500 might have some clutch problems the 462 is doing well but the fallers are preferring the 461 ATM.... Of course fallers hate any change.


Yah , 461 is an excellent Saw ... especially when modded ! Word is the 462cm might not be as well suited to a longer (28-32”) bar ... several builders have commented on this .... they are available in Canada as of Nov 1st .... heard Jan/Feb ish for 462cm R model in USA


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 3, 2018)

It's just a short three cut video, but it's all I can give you for now. As before, cut times are very inconsistent due to the wood changing size, a big knot in the wood, and purposefully varying the load in order to demonstrate the powerband. Never the less, I'm guessing that I have maybe a 20%-25% going over muffler mod and timing advance. The saw runs perfectly with WAY more lugging power than stock.


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 3, 2018)

That bad huh? Speechless, lol


----------



## flatbroke (Dec 3, 2018)

wow impressive


----------



## Haywire Haywood (Dec 3, 2018)

Nice work Brad. Good to see you back in the game.


----------



## drf255 (Dec 3, 2018)

Unless its 33% it doesnt count, lol.

Looks great. Im still at work.


----------



## Westboastfaller (Dec 3, 2018)

Frank Rizzo said:


> Yah , 461 is an excellent Saw ... especially when modded ! Word is the 462cm might not be as well suited to a longer (28-32”) bar ... several builders have commented on this .... they are available in Canada as of Nov 1st .... heard Jan/Feb ish for 462cm R model in USA


It's more about heavy vs light than long vs short. More 'pacifically' Stihl lite.
Its less in counter weight and likely the leverage design but a 36" Stihl lite would be appropriate. Better than a 36 heavy on a 461 by a long shot and that would not have being out of the ordinary.
I ran heavy Oregon on 372 before lite bars. 
That's hard to level while extending your arms fully by the 5th hour of the day.

That's when I would 'go fishig' cast the saw higher than you want to cut and and stick the dog then drag it
down and set level off the dogs.
Try when you have to do it all one handed and walk it down.
Nose in a slot for finger grips and lean out and do all that with one hand and one foot at day end. After the second time, one things "I should have stayed in school.

Yeah lite bars are the answer. It may not like a 26" heavy bar? Doesn't matter.

As far as oiling a longer bar for falling ?That shouldn't be an issue at all.
The work is proportionate.
That's why the saw builds are proportionate. No 'one trick pony' builds

You cut in thirds, you build in thirds.
Kind of like saws are tested.


----------



## Deleted member 150358 (Dec 3, 2018)

Can only drool for now! Like it yep! Need it? Hard to justify. I hear Wild Things are great for slackers like me.

Nice work Brad! Hope you get to crack open a 500i when they get in the wild!


----------



## Andyshine77 (Dec 3, 2018)

In that size wood I'm not sure how much you can tell, as you pretty much mentioned. Seemed like it was holding rpm's better for sure, and the throttle response is there too.


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 3, 2018)

flatbroke said:


> wow impressive


You don't have to lie, just because I begged for a response, lol


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 3, 2018)

Andyshine77 said:


> In that size wood I'm not sure how much you can tell, as you pretty much mentioned. Seemed like it was holding rpm's better for sure, and the throttle response is there too.


Do you have any more decent size wood to cut?


----------



## flatbroke (Dec 3, 2018)

blsnelling said:


> Do you have any more decent size wood to cut?


 I do, glad to have help


----------



## flatbroke (Dec 3, 2018)

blsnelling said:


> You don't have to lie, just because I begged for a response, lol


 Hey, Im not going to lie, I kind of got a chub. that saw was impressive response


----------



## LowVolt (Dec 3, 2018)

I would like to see a ported one ran next to one with stage 1 mods.


----------



## crabby cooter (Dec 3, 2018)

cool brad, how did you determine what port numbers to use?


----------



## redbull660 (Dec 3, 2018)

blsnelling said:


> It's just a short three cut video, but it's all I can give you for now. As before, cut times are very inconsistent due to the wood changing size, a big knot in the wood, and purposefully varying the load in order to demonstrate the powerband. Never the less, I'm guessing that I have maybe a 20%-25% going over muffler mod and timing advance. The saw runs perfectly with WAY more lugging power than stock.




sounds good brad. got all the times from first video posted and the one just posted (after porting) if anyone cares...

stock saw cut #1 - 13.1 (guessing this is the natural grip/pressure cut)
stock saw cut #2 dogged in - 12.8
stock saw cut #3 - 15.0 (appears brad is letting it self feed?)

muffler mod #1 - 15.3
muffler mod #2 dogged in - 13.0
muffler mod #3 - 14.1

Timing advanced #1 - 15.7
Timing advanced #2 dogged in - 13.3
Timing advanced #3 - 15.6


Ported #1 - 12.3
Ported #2 - 10.3
Ported #2 dogged in - 11.7
Ported #3 - 11.6


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Dec 3, 2018)

redbull660 said:


> sounds good brad. got all the times from first video posted and the one just posted (after porting) if anyone cares...
> 
> stock saw cut #1 - 13.1 (guessing this is the natural grip/pressure cut)
> stock saw cut #2 dogged in - 12.8
> ...


Yah , that’s similar to what I came up with + or - a hair


----------



## crabby cooter (Dec 3, 2018)

so that's a 2.5 second gain?


----------



## crabby cooter (Dec 3, 2018)

why was the same chain not used?


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Dec 3, 2018)

crabby cooter said:


> so that's a 2.5 second gain?


That’s a C.C. 2.5 sec lol ... from the test results it’s seems the ported Saw ( squish,mm,+8adv ) was quickest , 2) stock saw , 3) mm , 4) mm +8adv timing ... puzzling results in same wood with same chain ?????


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Dec 3, 2018)

redbull660 said:


> sounds good brad. got all the times from first video posted and the one just posted (after porting) if anyone cares...
> 
> stock saw cut #1 - 13.1 (guessing this is the natural grip/pressure cut)
> stock saw cut #2 dogged in - 12.8
> ...


Wood be interesting if Brad wood show close-up of spark plug ...


----------



## Tony ray (Dec 3, 2018)

So if you cut a tree into 20 rounds you can save a minute.


----------



## edisto (Dec 3, 2018)

Frank Rizzo said:


> That’s a C.C. 2.5 sec lol ... from the test results it’s seems the ported Saw ( squish,mm,+8adv ) was quickest , 2) stock saw , 3) mm , 4) mm +8adv timing ... puzzling results in same wood with same chain ?????



I was going to average the fastest time with the dogged-in time for each of the runs, but for the first 3, the dogged-in time is the fastest time, and for the port job, it is one of the slower times.


Dogged-in times might be the only solid apples to apples comparison in the bunch, which was 12.8 stock, 13 with the muffler mod, 13.3 with the advance, and 11.7 ported.


----------



## Andyshine77 (Dec 3, 2018)

blsnelling said:


> Do you have any more decent size wood to cut?



I'm sure we can find something.


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 3, 2018)

Guys, you're wasting your time trying to do a straight up comparison on the cut times. Did you not see how much bigger the wood got and the hug knot, we cut into after the stock cuts? This was anything but a measurable scientific test. I'm simply showing you how the saw runs in the wood that I have. You're going to have to use your ears, not the stopwatch.


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 3, 2018)

crabby cooter said:


> why was the same chain not used?


Because the wood isn't good enough to even pretend that cut times are a straight up comparison. Also, a lot of firewood was cut with that chain since the last cuts.


----------



## crabby cooter (Dec 3, 2018)

ok cool brad

so how do you determine if gutting the strato's helps ?


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Dec 4, 2018)

crabby cooter said:


> ok cool brad
> 
> so how do you determine if gutting the strato's helps ?


Flow-measurement ... another very simple way is to look at spark plug - perhaps Brad will show pic ..... no ?


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Dec 4, 2018)

[QUOTE="blsnelling, post: 6735475, member: 12346"I'm simply showing you how the saw runs in the wood that I have. You're going to have to use your ears, not the stopwatch.[/QUOTE]
Some of us did listen closely


----------



## crabby cooter (Dec 4, 2018)

so what do you think of the saw in general brad, I found it easy to work on.


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 4, 2018)

crabby cooter said:


> how do you determine if gutting the strato's helps ?


Honestly, I just went for it on this saw. I based that decision entirely on my experience with the 261 where I did a lot of testing on a progressive build. The same mods also work extremely well on the 241. 

I would loved to have been able to do more testing on this saw, including a progressive build as well as fuel efficient along with that. I simply don't have the time, energy, or wood to do that.



crabby cooter said:


> so what do you think of the saw in general brad, I found it easy to work on.


Well, I have mixed feelings there. This saw is put together differently and I've only had it apart once. The biggest difference is how the tank, loop handle, and throttle are put together. I could use some more practice, lol. Now that I've had one apart, I should visit your videos again.


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 4, 2018)

LowVolt said:


> I would like to see a ported one ran next to one with stage 1 mods.


I would too. As already mentioned, this wood and testing didn't give real comparable numbers. If someone wants to send me another saw, lol, and doesn't need it right away, I'll do another stage one mod and find some wood to do a more proper test in. I was too anxious to see this saw ported to do better testing.


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 4, 2018)

@crabby cooter @redbull660 You guys are welcome to come build me one of your proper test cants.


----------



## FamilyTradition (Dec 4, 2018)

blsnelling said:


> Here she is!




Hey Brad, nice to see and hear from you again! Congratulations on your Daughters wedding as well! I have to ask, are you wearing a Husqvarna hat while running your newly modded Stihl?!?!?! LOL, that's awesome!!! Nice saw, glad you're back, we missed your contribution to AS. Max.


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 4, 2018)

Funny you ask. I had a Husqvarna hat out to wear last week when I went to Andre's place to run this saw. Fortunately, I saw the error in my ways and grabbed a Stihl hat


----------



## Deleted member 117362 (Dec 4, 2018)

edisto said:


> I was going to average the fastest time with the dogged-in time for each of the runs, but for the first 3, the dogged-in time is the fastest time, and for the port job, it is one of the slower times.
> 
> 
> Dogged-in times might be the only solid apples to apples comparison in the bunch, which was 12.8 stock, 13 with the muffler mod, 13.3 with the advance, and 11.7 ported.


So as Tony Ray said you save, 1 minute in 20 cuts. When you really save one minute in 54.5 cuts.


----------



## Westboastfaller (Dec 4, 2018)

Even if all things were equal, which it wasn't, So it just becomes hypothetical. It would be a poor way to look at it Duce. If You do do it that way then what is relevant would be the extra cuts made in a minute to complete the story.
You have to break it down. *IF... going by time cuts. Percentage is what you want there.


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 4, 2018)

Scott, I know you've been waiting for this! This stock spike is pathetic. I don't have an outer one yet.



























If I'm not mistaken, this is a 661R spike part. I'll have to look up the outer one.


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Dec 4, 2018)

Westboastfaller said:


> Even if all things were equal, which it wasn't, So it just becomes hypothetical. It would be a poor way to look at it Duce. If You do do it that way then what is relevant would be the extra cuts made in a minute to complete the story.
> You have to break it down. *IF... going by time cuts. Percentage is what you want there.


. Yah ... I like to see 30-40% increase in cutting speed ... IF you have lots of timber to buck the port-job pays for itself rather quickly and then it’s gravy after that ... plus you have the enjoyment of running a saw that punches FAR above its weight class


----------



## LowVolt (Dec 4, 2018)

Did you get any timed cuts with and without the spike?


----------



## crabby cooter (Dec 4, 2018)

blsnelling said:


> Scott, I know you've been waiting for this! This stock spike is pathetic. I don't have an outer one yet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



must be another psp saw.

I prefer the softer spikes, they will bend before breaking the case. longer spikes mean you need a longer bar to have the same length of cut. adds extra cost and weight to the nose of the saw where I don't want it. big spikes have a place out west but not here.


----------



## Westboastfaller (Dec 4, 2018)

I apologize for droping my post shortly after your video yesterday. No disrespect meant.
It was one of those...started earlier finished later post and Im not able to flip of the page without losing the post.
....also can not see videos or some peoples personal pictures .

Why did I give It a like?
Because I like people to feel like they are participating too. Lolzz

No...I think you said it had lightning trigger response..
.
.
So I saw the video on YouTube.

I like shows where they have Pro riders/drivers that test a variety of the new street bikes or new cars on a track.

You get breakdows of everything, your handling, braking, exeleration,power, options.

Then each is scored for a final tally as to the best bike or car that year.

I think its forestry.com that does a little bit on saws. I saw them do the 572 somewhat.

Anyways... That's the evolution from the old Pro Stock 1/4 mile moto of " win on Sunday...sell on Monday.


You could draw a parallel with ported work saws. 
It just hasn't evolved to reality yet.
I don't know how many hours I've drove through the nights on winnedy, icy roads, mountain roads, dodging Deer,Moose, Sheep ect and going as far as I can and as fast as I can. 

*It is rarely ever about the 1/4 mile between the corners that gets you there the fastest.

I understand the importance of time testing for R&D but yeah it does become a sales gimmic for some. 

Rambling^^^
Anyway..saw ported video.
Starts good sound good cuts good. started good hot. Sounded mean when you layed on the dogs. And yes it had lightning response the saw wasn't shuttering down coming of the trigger and the chain seemed to stop at about 2 sec which is good. Maybe it was getting snug.IDK. AV are good in that saw or you have complemented the back ones through exhaust. I could tell more things but you would have to do more tricks fom me. Haha.

Seriously like it
Good job, you got nuts. 
Art class is over
now go back to science .


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Dec 4, 2018)

blsnelling said:


> Scott, I know you've been waiting for this! This stock spike is pathetic. I don't have an outer one yet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ya thats a 661 doggie brad, too much gun for our woods...in my opinion.


----------



## Andyshine77 (Dec 4, 2018)

crabby cooter said:


> must be another psp saw.
> 
> I prefer the softer spikes, they will bend before breaking the case. longer spikes mean you need a longer bar to have the same length of cut. adds extra cost and weight to the nose of the saw where I don't want it. big spikes have a place out west but not here.


I get what you're saying, but the spike that came on the saw was useless IMHO, And around here some of the bark on larger trees gets pretty thick. Long bars also = less bending over. Not sure about the 661 spikes though, looks a bit long for that saw, but that stock dog may as well not even be there.[emoji111]


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Dec 4, 2018)

Andyshine77 said:


> I get what you're saying, but the spike that came on the saw was useless IMHO, And around here some of the bark on larger trees gets pretty thick. Long bars also = less bending over. Not sure about the 661 spikes though, looks a bit long for that saw, but that stock dog may as well not even be there.[emoji111]



Im tellin ya..the ones i gave brad the numbers for are perfect for our hardwoods..especially on 70cc saws.


----------



## edisto (Dec 4, 2018)

Duce said:


> So as Tony Ray said you save, 1 minute in 20 cuts. When you really save one minute in 54.5 cuts.



Depends on how often you stop to refuel.


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 4, 2018)

SAWMIKAZE said:


> Im tellin ya..the ones i gave brad the numbers for are perfect for our hardwoods..especially on 70cc saws.


These 661 are dawgs are bigger than I remembered. I'll have to revisit the 064 dawgs again.


----------



## Spectre468 (Dec 4, 2018)

blsnelling said:


> These 661 are dawgs are bigger than I remembered. I'll have to revisit the 064 dawgs again.



I have the Double Dawgs with the ceramic roller on both my 661 and 362. I'm thinking the set for the 362 might be the right size for the 462, as these saws seem to be more comparable in size than the 661. Just thinking out loud. As I have not been able to get my hands on a 462, I maybe way off the mark...


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Dec 4, 2018)

Spectre468 said:


> I have the Double Dawgs with the ceramic roller on both my 661 and 362. I'm thinking the set for the 362 might be the right size for the 462, as these saws seem to be more comparable in size than the 661. Just thinking out loud. As I have not been able to get my hands on a 462, I maybe way off the mark...



Dawgs from a 362 won't line up on a 462.

The smaller dawgs from an 064 are perfect for our neck of the woods.


----------



## mdavlee (Dec 4, 2018)

FTW!


----------



## Spectre468 (Dec 4, 2018)

SAWMIKAZE said:


> Dawgs from a 362 won't line up on a 462.
> 
> The smaller dawgs from an 064 are perfect for our neck of the woods.



Good to know! Thanks


----------



## crabby cooter (Dec 4, 2018)




----------



## crabby cooter (Dec 4, 2018)

custom bar improves side ways balance


----------



## CR888 (Dec 4, 2018)

660/661 dawgs are big & effective on the factory 90cc saws they are sold on. Not sure how they would perform on 70cc 462, too big I think, if they were 30% smaller I reckon that would be the sweet spot. FWIW you can put 660 spikies on a MS261 if you want as silly as it is, I did once, big F-OFF Pro Safety 4 points & they looked mean, took up half the bar length and made the saw stand up on its front feet a good inch or 2. But the saw cut like rubbish, became very grabby and would stall the chain all the time. The 362 dual dawgs were the right balance for a size increase over the stock one. With no stock in US dealers yet this stuff becomes PITA.


----------



## GCJenks204 (Dec 4, 2018)

Brad, if you need a second one for testing they are available to be had. Can even get factory R models now.


----------



## crabby cooter (Dec 4, 2018)

look, the "R" comes with those big spiky thingy's


----------



## crabby cooter (Dec 4, 2018)

GCJenks204 said:


> Brad, if you need a second one for testing they are available to be had. Can even get factory R models now.
> 
> View attachment 688242



does the brake flag have a different part number for the "R" saws gary?


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Dec 4, 2018)

yah ... I’ve been bringing out ol Chuck Norris to my jobs lately ... no face cut ; back cut or wedges needed ... the tree sees Chuck coming and uproots itself


----------



## GCJenks204 (Dec 4, 2018)

crabby cooter said:


> look, the "R" comes with those big spiky thingy's






crabby cooter said:


> does the brake flag have a different part number for the "R" saws gary?



Honestly I didn’t look too closely Scott. The spikes didn’t seem as big as a 661 oe anything. Didn’t give the brake flag a close look at all.


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Dec 4, 2018)

crabby cooter said:


> View attachment 688241
> 
> 
> custom bar improves side ways balance


Typical sucksvarna !


----------



## CR888 (Dec 4, 2018)

crabby cooter said:


> View attachment 688241
> 
> 
> custom bar improves side ways balance


Good for stumping


----------



## Deleted member 150358 (Dec 4, 2018)

C'mon ya know that's a Christmas Tree saw for artificial tree farms.


----------



## huskihl (Dec 5, 2018)

crabby cooter said:


> View attachment 688241
> 
> 
> custom bar improves side ways balance



Kickstand


----------



## ferris076 (Dec 5, 2018)

GCJenks204 said:


> Brad, if you need a second one for testing they are available to be had. Can even get factory R models now.
> 
> View attachment 688242


These are the 660 dogs:
1122 664 0509 clutch cover 
1122 664 0506 case


----------



## bennn*e (Dec 5, 2018)

ferris076 said:


> These are the 660 dogs:
> 1122 664 0509 clutch cover
> 1122 664 0506 case



1122 664 0501 outter cover
1122 664 0506 on the saw
These are the saw as the MS 660 R and 441 R spikes. I posted about this earlier. Looks like the side cover of the original saw is the same as the 362, our Aus spec one is the same as shown on the R model and we get the big spikes to hence I got the numbers off mine


----------



## Iceboy (Dec 5, 2018)

crabby cooter said:


> View attachment 688241
> 
> 
> custom bar improves side ways balance


Hahahaha!!!!!! You are killing me!!!!!

Στάλθηκε από το LG-H818 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Dec 5, 2018)

bennn*e said:


> 1122 664 0501 outter cover
> 1122 664 0506 on the saw
> These are the saw as the MS 660 R and 441 R spikes. I posted about this earlier. Looks like the side cover of the original saw is the same as the 362, our Aus spec one is the same as shown on the R model and we get the big spikes to hence I got the numbers off mine



Those are the same dawgs that come on a 462R.


----------



## bennn*e (Dec 5, 2018)

SAWMIKAZE said:


> Those are the same dawgs that come on a 462R.



Yep and the aus spec 462, ours has the bigger cover too


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 5, 2018)

SAWMIKAZE said:


> Inner : 1122-664-0505
> 
> Outer : 1122-664-0504


So these are the medium sized 064 dawgs you're recommending?


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Dec 5, 2018)

blsnelling said:


> So these are the medium sized 064 dawgs you're recommending?



Yessir.


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 6, 2018)

Scott, is there any chance you have an un-modded spare piston you would sell me?

@crabby cooter


----------



## crabby cooter (Dec 6, 2018)

no but I can get one


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 6, 2018)

crabby cooter said:


> no but I can get one


I have one coming from over seas. How long for you to get one?


----------



## crabby cooter (Dec 6, 2018)

I've been dealing with dan, takes about a week once he get it shipped.


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 6, 2018)

crabby cooter said:


> I've been dealing with dan, takes about a week once he get it shipped.


Ok. I have one coming from him. Thanks.


----------



## Westboastfaller (Dec 6, 2018)

crabby cooter said:


> View attachment 688241
> 
> 
> custom bar improves side ways balance


 looks like it got bent off a quad or something with a four wheel involvement.


----------



## panolo (Dec 7, 2018)

Frank Rizzo said:


> Yah ... very simple to test “theory” measure exhaust coming out of stock ; conventional ported and Snellerd gutted wonder mod ... IF pollution rises to unacceptable levels than the modifications MUST be considered a failure - no one should be inhaling toxic fumes IF this is proved to be the case



S T F U dude. I've never ran one of Snellerized saws but the last thing I've ever seen someone making HP worry about is emissions. This goes from funny cars to weed whips. It's about maximizing the hp in a way that makes you best. Whether that is a 5 run track motor or a work saw there is no difference.


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Dec 7, 2018)

panolo said:


> S T F U dude. I've never ran one of Snellerized saws but the last thing I've ever seen someone making HP worry about is emissions. This goes from funny cars to weed whips. It's about maximizing the hp in a way that makes you best. Whether that is a 5 run track motor or a work saw there is no difference.


Yah ... YOUR LUNGS dude ! Not mine .. you wanna breathe toxic - air be my guest lmfao


----------



## panolo (Dec 7, 2018)

Frank Rizzo said:


> Yah ... YOUR LUNGS dude ! Not mine .. you wanna breathe toxic - air be my guest lmfao



Than you might as well not work or run anything that burns fuel to make HP. Just like eating too many cranberries can give you cancer. Yea if you eat a bathtub full of them. You are a complete dunce. Clog up threads with useless drivel.


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Dec 7, 2018)

panolo said:


> Than you might as well not work or run anything that burns fuel to make HP. Just like eating too many cranberries can give you cancer. Yea if you eat a bathtub full of them. You are a complete dunce. Clog up threads with useless drivel.


No ... that’s not the point slick ... much sharper minds Agree with me junior ... now gimme 25 Sarge out !!!


----------



## panolo (Dec 7, 2018)

Frank Rizzo said:


> No ... that’s not the point slick ... much sharper minds Agree with me junior ... now gimme 25 Sarge out !!!



Sure is if you are whining about your lungs. Guessing you are a soy boy.


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Dec 7, 2018)

panolo said:


> Sure is if you are whining about your lungs. Guessing you are a soy boy.


Yah ... nobody vyning here junior ... why don’t you try sucking on the exhaust of an idling kx500 for a bit and then report your findings to us !


----------



## edisto (Dec 7, 2018)

panolo said:


> Than you might as well not work or run anything that burns fuel to make HP.



I think that the real point is that if throwing more fuel doesn't make more power, there is no need to do it.


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Dec 7, 2018)

edisto said:


> I think that the real point is that if throwing more fuel doesn't make more power, there is no need to do it.


Yeppers ! STIHL waiting to see the spark-plug of Snelling’s 462c ...


----------



## crabby cooter (Dec 7, 2018)

edisto said:


> I think that the real point is that if throwing more fuel doesn't make more power, there is no need to do it.



now your starting to understand.

why short circuit the strato's to pump fuel straight out the muffler?


----------



## edisto (Dec 7, 2018)

crabby cooter said:


> now your starting to understand.
> 
> why short circuit the strato's to pump fuel straight out the muffler?



I understood that part all along. 

The only thing that we disagree on is that I think there might be a way to get more power with the strato design than without it.


----------



## crabby cooter (Dec 7, 2018)

edisto said:


> I understood that part all along.
> 
> The only thing that we disagree on is that I think there might be a way to get more power with the strato design than without it.



yeah that's what I've been doing all along


----------



## concretegrazer (Dec 7, 2018)

crabby cooter said:


> now your starting to understand.
> 
> why short circuit the strato's to pump fuel straight out the muffler?



Is all the fresh air purged from the cylinder with the strato's intact?


----------



## edisto (Dec 7, 2018)

concretegrazer said:


> Is all the fresh air purged from the cylinder with the strato's intact?



I'd be surprised if all of the exhaust was purged, but you'll get much better combustion with air than with exhaust.


----------



## crabby cooter (Dec 7, 2018)

concretegrazer said:


> Is all the fresh air purged from the cylinder with the strato's intact?



no



edisto said:


> I'd be surprised if all of the exhaust was purged, but you'll get much better combustion with air than with exhaust.



exactly


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Dec 7, 2018)

crabby cooter said:


> now your starting to understand.
> 
> why short circuit the strato's to pump fuel straight out the muffler?


But, but , but it’s the gutted - wonder mod - how dare you !


----------



## concretegrazer (Dec 7, 2018)

crabby cooter said:


> no
> 
> 
> 
> exactly



Then would you have more fuel in the fresh charge with them gutted?


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Dec 7, 2018)

concretegrazer said:


> Then would you have more fuel in the fresh charge with them gutted?


Yah ... fresh fuel out the exhaust port ... good mod to keep engine cool and well-lubricated though lol !


----------



## crabby cooter (Dec 7, 2018)

concretegrazer said:


> Then would you have more fuel in the fresh charge with them gutted?



yes, but there is no need to do so, it will get all the fuel it needs from the richer air fuel charge from the case.


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Dec 7, 2018)

crabby cooter said:


> yes, but there is no need to do so, it will get all the fuel it needs from the richer air fuel charge from the case.


Maybe I can get Hotsaws101 to fart in Snelling’s gas tank ... should be good for a 10% gain minimum !!!


----------



## LoveStihlQuality (Dec 7, 2018)

Which Light Bar Brad? Stihl?


blsnelling said:


> I picked up the 25" Light bar and a new RS chain last night. I won't be doing anything with the saw until Saturday. Unfortunately, it's forecasted to be raining so there might not be any action videos.
> 
> View attachment 687092



Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## concretegrazer (Dec 7, 2018)

crabby cooter said:


> yes, but there is no need to do so, it will get all the fuel it needs from the richer air fuel charge from the case.



As demonstrated by the intact strato'd motor still being able to misfire/4-stroke?


----------



## panolo (Dec 7, 2018)

Frank Rizzo said:


> Yah ... nobody vyning here junior ... why don’t you try sucking on the exhaust of an idling kx500 for a bit and then report your findings to us !



Hey numnuts I've worked side by side with guys that have been making power since you were crapping in diapers. They are still kicking and still getting HP to the ground. 

The things you don't understand are very simple. Intent, needs, want, wallet. I've seen no where in this thread where the builder stated his intent on this saw besides trying some things on a new model. There is no talk of longevity or use. Are there things he would do different? I have no idea and honestly it doesn't matter unless I am buying his saw. You've continually been condescending and a jack wad in this thread. You don't like the way a guy does something? Great. Handle yourself with some class. Just because I took an Olav Aaen setup and created more HP didn't give me the right to tell him he's wrong and doesn't know crap. 

I had little idea what a Snellerized saw was until I googled it and thus it appears that he has many happy customers over the years. My knowledge on saw builders is very limited but I can tell you one thing based on the way you've interacted on this site... I'd never spend a nickel on anything that says "hotsaws" and I wouldn't hesitate to own a Snellerized saw based on how he handled himself in the this thread and others. 

KX-500 was the best you could come up with? There were much better smoggers than that bike.


----------



## panolo (Dec 7, 2018)

edisto said:


> I think that the real point is that if throwing more fuel doesn't make more power, there is no need to do it.



I understand that completely. I also know that many have different ways of achieving things with the same end result. Some, like yourself, can have a civil conversation and not be a jackwad when exploring for reasons why things were done or what your thoughts are on a process. 

Great news for me is I have been told how to put someone on ignore so I don't have to read any stupidity to get through a thread anymore.


----------



## huskihl (Dec 7, 2018)

panolo said:


> I understand that completely. I also know that many have different ways of achieving things with the same end result. Some, like yourself, can have a civil conversation and not be a jackwad when exploring for reasons why things were done or what your thoughts are on a process.
> 
> Great news for me is I have been told how to put someone on ignore so I don't have to read any stupidity to get through a thread anymore.


The ignore feature doesn't work so well when said member realizes that no one sees what he's posting and magically appears the next day with a new username


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Dec 7, 2018)

panolo said:


> Hey numnuts I've worked side by side with guys that have been making power since you were crapping in diapers. They are still kicking and still getting HP to the ground.
> 
> The things you don't understand are very simple. Intent, needs, want, wallet. I've seen no where in this thread where the builder stated his intent on this saw besides trying some things on a new model. There is no talk of longevity or use. Are there things he would do different? I have no idea and honestly it doesn't matter unless I am buying his saw. You've continually been condescending and a jack wad in this thread. You don't like the way a guy does something? Great. Handle yourself with some class. Just because I took an Olav Aaen setup and created more HP didn't give me the right to tell him he's wrong and doesn't know crap.
> 
> ...


Yah ... well the wheel is round my friend ... it’s your money you buy whatever Saw / porting service you desire - my honest assessment from a guy who knows ...I’d take a tree-monkey or even (gulp) a bird-legs special before a Snellerized Saw ... of course Hotsaws101 wood be the first choice- take it from a knowledgeable individual !


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Dec 7, 2018)

Funny thing is ... where is Snelling and why won’t he show da spark plug from the 462c ? Perhaps he’s working on da Saw idk ... It “wood” be nice for him to show face , after all - it is HIS thread ! Lol


----------



## crabby cooter (Dec 7, 2018)

come on guys, this is a discussion about an engine, not who the best builder is


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Dec 7, 2018)

crabby cooter said:


> come on guys, this is a discussion about an engine, not who the best builder is


Yah , u sir are correct ... it appears the OP is MIA hence the sidetrack


----------



## crabby cooter (Dec 7, 2018)

concretegrazer said:


> As demonstrated by the intact strato'd motor still being able to misfire/4-stroke?



i'm not sure what you asking, but I will add this


both brads saw(gutted strato's) and my saw(strato's intact) are m/t.
the computer in the coil is adjusting the air fuel mixture for peak performance no mater what is done to the porting.


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Dec 7, 2018)

crabby cooter said:


> i'm not sure what you asking, but I will add this
> 
> 
> both brads saw(gutted strato's) and my saw(strato's intact) are m/t.
> the computer in the coil is adjusting the air fuel mixture for peak performance no mater what is done to the porting.


... how is the TM gutted intake working out or haven’t tested yet


----------



## crabby cooter (Dec 7, 2018)

doing the test tomorrow


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 7, 2018)

edisto said:


> I understood that part all along.
> 
> The only thing that we disagree on is that I think there might be a way to get more power with the strato design than without it.





crabby cooter said:


> yeah that's what I've been doing all along



Me too.....kind of like finger ports


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Dec 7, 2018)

blsnelling said:


> Me too.....kind of like fiber ports


Fiber ports ... Xfp or Sfp + ???


----------



## MGoBlue (Dec 7, 2018)

More like S T F U


----------



## crabby cooter (Dec 7, 2018)

most of the fresh air that goes through the strato ports never enters the crank case. yes or no?
some of the fresh air is trapped in the cylinder. yes or no?
when gutting the strato's your adding fuel to the fresh air. yes or no?
your gutting the strato's to get more fuel into the cylinder. yes or no?


----------



## crabby cooter (Dec 7, 2018)

blsnelling said:


> Me too.....kind of like fiber ports



your looking at them as working like external or boost ports?


----------



## GCJenks204 (Dec 7, 2018)

Sigh... this site/ thread is like a 5 car pile up, just can’t look away...


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Dec 8, 2018)

crabby cooter said:


> your looking at them as working like external or boost ports?


Jmho ... if one were to connect the intake via a small hole or tunnel to the stratos such that a tiny bit of fuel could be delivered at high rpm you might find some gains ... lotta complex mathematics but it’s always BEST by TEST !


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Dec 8, 2018)

panolo said:


> KX-500 was the best you could come up with? There were much better smoggers than that bike.


Yah , spanked a lot of CR500 s and Banshees back in the day at the dirt-drags ... that bike made a chit-ton of powa ... IF the guy knew what he was doing ... we now return to our regularly scheduled program ...


----------



## bennn*e (Dec 8, 2018)

Soo how’s the 462 going?


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 8, 2018)

GCJenks204 said:


> Sigh... this site/ thread is like a 5 car pile up, just can’t look away...


Yup. Some things never change.


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 8, 2018)

bennn*e said:


> Soo how’s the 462 going?


I haven't had a chance to get back out with it. I'm working on my car today and heading out of town next weekend for my 30th anniversary with my bride. This saw isn't going anywhere in a hurry, so there will be more to come.


----------



## Iceboy (Dec 8, 2018)

blsnelling said:


> I haven't had a chance to get back out with it. I'm working on my car today and heading out of town next weekend for my 30th anniversary with my bride. This saw isn't going anywhere in a hurry, so there will be more to come.



Have a great time sir. Enjoy!!! The saw can wait!


----------



## concretegrazer (Dec 8, 2018)

crabby cooter said:


> i'm not sure what you asking, but I will add this
> 
> 
> both brads saw(gutted strato's) and my saw(strato's intact) are m/t.
> the computer in the coil is adjusting the air fuel mixture for peak performance no mater what is done to the porting.




I know that it's a computer controlled carb.
My late question was in regards to how you know its getting all the fuel it needs.


I'm just trying to see why gutting the strato's does/doesn't work.

Why won't a more evenly mixed fresh charge & a less restrictive intake not result in more power? What am I not seeing?


----------



## wcorey (Dec 8, 2018)

concretegrazer said:


> ...& a less restrictive intake not result in more power?



Yeah, seems like the advantage to removing the divider may be more about increasing/directing flow through the manifold than whether or not fuel enters the stratos...


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 8, 2018)

I don't have the answer as to why, although I can guess like anyone else. All I can tell you is that it does work. I did extensive testing on the first MS261 that was sold in the US. I tried everything before gutting the stratos. No one had ever done anything like that before. I risked ruining a cylinder. Fortunately, it was the missing piece I had been looking for. That's why I say you guys can talk all the theory you want, but the proof's in the pudding. And until someone puts some rubber to the road and tests the theory, all this talk about fuel economy is just that....talk. My customers say otherwise, although no testing has been done to prove it.

https://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/the-ms261-is-here.153482/


----------



## Tony ray (Dec 8, 2018)

GCJenks204 said:


> Sigh... this site/ thread is like a 5 car pile up, just can’t look away...


Yeah I know, I love the guys saying there using the ignore button but keep responding to the so called person they say they are ignoring,


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Dec 8, 2018)

blsnelling said:


> I don't have the answer as to why, although I can guess like anyone else. All I can tell you is that it does work. I did extensive testing on the first MS261 that was sold in the US. I tried everything before gutting the stratos. No one had ever done anything like that before. I risked ruining a cylinder. Fortunately, it was the missing piece I had been looking for. That's why I say you guys can talk all the theory you want, but the proof's in the pudding. And until someone puts some rubber to the road and tests the theory, all this talk about fuel economy is just that....talk. My customers say otherwise, although no testing has been done to prove it.
> 
> https://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/the-ms261-is-here.153482/


Yah ... I’m not sure that flow - velocity calculation,and cad are “theories “ Mr. Snelling ...I’m very in tune with my equipment and even the most perceptive people can be wrong + or - 10% by the seat of their pants or by shooting from the hip ... what “feels” stronger may in fact be a bias or expectation by the operator that particular moment ... we shall see what TM comes up with using the gutted intake boot soon enough


----------



## Westboastfaller (Dec 8, 2018)

Tony ray said:


> Yeah I know, I love the guys saying there using the ignore button but keep responding to the so called person they say they are ignoring,


haha.. 
*Ooops I forget*
seen I few of them.


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 8, 2018)

I couldn't help myself. I had a 3/4 wrap handle and dual dawgs to throw on this saw, then I ended up making a couple short videos. Yes, the wood is soft. I have two pieces of wood here at the house...this piece and the one I did the first video in. That's it. Take it for what it is. You'll have to use your ears to listed to how the saw is running. I'm very pleased with it at this point.

​


----------



## JonnyStihl (Dec 8, 2018)

blsnelling said:


> I don't have the answer as to why, although I can guess like anyone else. All I can tell you is that it does work. I did extensive testing on the first MS261 that was sold in the US. I tried everything before gutting the stratos. No one had ever done anything like that before. I risked ruining a cylinder. Fortunately, it was the missing piece I had been looking for. That's why I say you guys can talk all the theory you want, but the proof's in the pudding. And until someone puts some rubber to the road and tests the theory, all this talk about fuel economy is just that....talk. My customers say otherwise, although no testing has been done to prove it.
> 
> https://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/the-ms261-is-here.153482/


I've got a 261 with statos intact that with give it a run for its money. Just saying.


----------



## crabby cooter (Dec 8, 2018)

concretegrazer said:


> I know that it's a computer controlled carb.
> My late question was in regards to how you know its getting all the fuel it needs.
> 
> 
> ...



mainly by the spark plug, looking for a tan color 

me too, that's why i'm testing it

I don't think your missing anything there


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 8, 2018)

Just a little fitting is required.


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Dec 8, 2018)

crabby cooter said:


> mainly by the spark plug, looking for a tan color
> 
> me too, that's why i'm testing it
> 
> I don't think your missing anything there


Yeppers ... tan is da man ! I even go as far as to kill it wide-open ... plug chop ... one quick question kind sir ... that “saw vise” I see ya using in your vids ... is that a one-0ff or commercial unit ? I’d like to get my “paws” on one of those if available- if not I’ll fabricate one - tube in a tube with a ball-socket s/u ... thanks in advance


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Dec 8, 2018)

blsnelling said:


> I couldn't help myself. I had a 3/4 wrap handle and dual dawgs to throw on this saw, then I ended up making a couple short videos. Yes, the wood is soft. I have two pieces of wood here at the house...this piece and the one I did the first video in. That's it. Take it for what it is. You'll have to use your ears to listed to how the saw is running. I'm very pleased with it at this point.
> 
> ​



It sounds/cuts well but that’s definitely “Ohio hardwood” there ! Lol ... like to see in hard maple or better yet red-oak ... maybe check local Craigslist and scoop up free ... I’m using ears as instructed - only critique is that it should be hitting the limiter , cracking high idle immediately ... seems like a split-second more than what it should be especially on THAT Model saw ... maybe we can see spark-plug after you make some cuts ? This will clear up any misconceptions for sure ...


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 8, 2018)

Compression is coming up nicely, nearly up to 175 PSI. Keep in mind that the squish was only tightened .007"-.008".






For those of you wanting to see the spark plug, keep in mind that you have to look at the base of the porcelain, requiring a magnifying glass or macro photography. For a truly accurate reading, a new plug must be used, the engine run and shot off at WOT, then the metal part of the plug cut away so that you can clearly see the very top of the porcelain. Even what I'm showing you here is not what you really need to see. You can't just pull the plug and look at the end of it as so many think and practice.










This is NOT what you're reading.


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Dec 8, 2018)

blsnelling said:


> Compression is coming up nicely, nearly up to 175 PSI. Keep in mind that the squish was only tightened .007"-.008".
> 
> 
> For those of you wanting to see the spark plug, keep in mind that you have to look at the base of the porcelain, requiring a magnifying glass or macro photography. For a truly accurate reading, a new plug must be used, the engine run and shot off at WOT, then the metal part of the plug cut away so that you can clearly see the very top of the porcelain. Even what I'm showing you here is not what you really need to see. You can't just pull the plug and look at the end of it as so many think and practice. The first 2 statements I’m in agreement with ... the last 2 I respectfully disagree


----------



## edisto (Dec 8, 2018)

blsnelling said:


> I tried everything before gutting the stratos.



From what I read, which might not be the full story, you started that with numbers you liked for another saw, rather than working your way progressively towards better numbers, is that right?

After that it looked like one more change to the transfers and exhaust, removing the divider in the carb (which made things worse), and changing the timing before hogging out the intake.

My point is that gutting the strato was the only thing that worked _after_ you had ported to a set of untested numbers (again, unless a whole lot of details were left out of the thread), which is not the same as working your way towards a set of numbers, and finding gains beyond that.


----------



## Westboastfaller (Dec 8, 2018)

I love Art...It's free and from the heart


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Dec 8, 2018)

Westboastfaller said:


> I love Art...It's free and from the heart


 depends on the criteria that you use to define Art


----------



## edisto (Dec 8, 2018)

Westboastfaller said:


> I love Art...It's free and from the heart



Is that art with a silent "f"?


----------



## hedge hog (Dec 8, 2018)

I use 15-40 at 5 quarts 
To one part STP 
Been using it for years 
Have 6 gallons on hand !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Dec 8, 2018)

hedge hog said:


> I use 15-40 at 5 quarts
> To one part STP
> Been using it for years
> Have 6 gallons on hand !
> ...


Yep ... just looked at the calendar and I haven’t farted in 3 weeks !


----------



## hedge hog (Dec 8, 2018)

Frank Rizzo said:


> Yep ... just looked at the calendar and I haven’t farted in 3 weeks !



As full of chit you are I would of Guessed every 3 minutes 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Westboastfaller (Dec 8, 2018)

"Mother do you think they'll drop the bomb?

Mother do you think they'll like the saw?

Mother do you think they'll try to break .....my balls?


...ooh ahh ...or Mother should I build the wall?


----------



## Westboastfaller (Dec 8, 2018)

Mother will they try to throw me in.... the firing line?
...ooooooooooohh ahh
or is it just a waste of time?


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 9, 2018)

Westboastfaller said:


> Mother will they try to throw me in.... the firing line?


They're only rubber bullets and bounce right off


----------



## stihlaficionado (Dec 9, 2018)

blsnelling said:


> I couldn't help myself. I had a 3/4 wrap handle and dual dawgs to throw on this saw, then I ended up making a couple short videos. Yes, the wood is soft. I have two pieces of wood here at the house...this piece and the one I did the first video in. That's it. Take it for what it is. You'll have to use your ears to listed to how the saw is running. I'm very pleased with it at this point.
> 
> ​



Very nice, Brad. Taking "462c porting *Pre-orders*" yet?


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Dec 9, 2018)

462c. 0 to 100 kh/m in .3 sec ...stock ... seems to my ears this build / style ain’t quite as snappy ... maybe I’m wrong but then again maybe I’m rights!


----------



## edisto (Dec 9, 2018)

blsnelling said:


> They're only rubber bullets and bounce right off



No bullets, just a question. They are much easier to dodge.

I know that there are plenty of sharks in the water, but I don't think that treating everything that you don't want to hear like a personal attack will improve the situation.

The bottom line is that you are taking a nifty stock saw and getting more power out of it. That's awesome, and it is fun to watch.

We both know that you will catch crap on here no matter what you do. My only issue is with your claim that your way of doing it is the best way of doing it, because I don't think that anyone could conclude that from what I have seen. I don't have any data to the contrary, but it does not appear that the supporting data are there either.

So again, from what I gather, on the 261, you basically started with something that worked on a different saw (441), got poor results, and the only way to recover from that was to hog out the intake, which led you to the conclusion that hogging out the intake is the best way to go.

My question is whether or not that is a reasonable assessment of the process. You are, obviously, welcome to your opinion...I am just trying to sort out how you got there.


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Dec 9, 2018)

edisto said:


> No bullets, just a question. They are much easier to dodge.
> 
> I know that there are plenty of sharks in the water, but I don't think that treating everything that you don't want to hear like a personal attack will improve the situation.
> 
> ...


I agree ... the saw is most definitely making more powa ! Which is a Good thing ... it’s just that most are in agreement that “gutting” the stratos isn’t the best way to achieve said results ... This is not to say that on other models 241, 261 etc that the gains aren’t there using this mod however it flys in the face of conventional wisdom


----------



## crabby cooter (Dec 10, 2018)

brad?


----------



## ferris076 (Dec 10, 2018)

crabby cooter said:


> brad?



Is that the video from the stock saw?
Or do u only test this with the Ported one?


----------



## crabby cooter (Dec 10, 2018)

ferris076 said:


> Is that the video from the stock saw?
> Or do u only test this with the Ported one?



just did the ported saw, didn't see any reason to waste time and wood doing it to a stock saw


----------



## Spectre468 (Dec 10, 2018)

Brad, are you going to hang on to the original non-wrap handle?


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 10, 2018)

Spectre468 said:


> Brad, are you going to hang on to the original non-wrap handle?


This saw doesn't belong to me.


----------



## Spectre468 (Dec 10, 2018)

blsnelling said:


> This saw doesn't belong to me.


Copy that!


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 10, 2018)

crabby cooter said:


> just did the ported saw, didn't see any reason to waste time and wood doing it to a stock saw


While a step in the right direction, what you have tested is not a true representation of what I do. Just removing the divider in the intake boot leaves a huge restriction right in the middle of the intake port...far from an ideal scenario. I also modify the strato ports inside the cylinder. Will this make the difference on this model? I don't know. I didn't take the time to test it. I wish now that I would have. I guess I'm going to have to do another one of these to find out. And yes, I will post the results, good or bad. 

As said many times, this modification was developed on the 261 and proven again on the 241. This 462 is just an over grown example of these previous two, so I went straight to that recipe. Obviously, inquiring minds need to see it tested on this model as well. I get that. I really do. I'm not in the same position I was a several years ago developing these mods, but I'm going to make an effort to build another one of these saws with the strato intact. I want to test the fuel efficiency as well.


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 12, 2018)

Another MS462R is on it's way


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Dec 12, 2018)

blsnelling said:


> Another MS462R is on it's way



500i


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Dec 14, 2018)

Looks like the actions’ done tapered - off here ... I’ll be getting my paws on a 462c soon enuff and will post some tests / vids when the product is up to snuff !


----------



## Trent Curtis (Dec 14, 2018)

“Any fool can criticize, complain, and condemn—and most fools do.”

“most people listen not to hear, but to respond”.

Well..... in this case there are those who watch with no hope of learning. Rather, only to find some critique of the process.

So..... while a few of us keep learning and improving a few of you will keep loading those rubber bullets. Firing them from some non descriptive basement at a rapid 23 WPM.

There’s big difference between honest inquisition, and snarky, passive aggressive questions with an obvious air of condemnation. The likes of which we’ve all grown weary.

Brad and others- you’re crazy for putting your work out there. To be critiqued by every human who’s ever changed a spark plug..... but I’m glad your doing it.

You don’t have to agree with or replicate a porters design. But we can certainly observe, appreciate and learn something along the way.


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Dec 14, 2018)

Trent Curtis said:


> “Any fool can criticize, complain, and condemn—and most fools do.”
> 
> “most people listen not to hear, but to respond”.
> 
> ...


You sir , are of course , entirely correct ... however the laws of physics have not changed and to insist that they have is the greatest folly of all ! Sarge out !


----------



## Oldsawnut (Dec 14, 2018)

Frank Rizzo said:


> You sir , are of course , entirely correct ... however the laws of physics have not changed and to insist that they have is the greatest folly of all ! Sarge out !



Uhhhhhh isn't that supposed to go something like..... I KNOW NOTHING!!!! Hard to do a Sarge out on such a cerebral note.


----------



## jl4c (Dec 14, 2018)

blsnelling said:


> View attachment 689352
> View attachment 689353
> View attachment 689354
> View attachment 689355



These pictures almost look organic, like I'm staring down the gullet of a living creature.


----------



## SCHallenger (Dec 15, 2018)

Trent Curtis said:


> “Any fool can criticize, complain, and condemn—and most fools do.”
> 
> “most people listen not to hear, but to respond”.
> 
> ...



Great post!!


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 22, 2018)




----------



## blsnelling (Dec 22, 2018)

I have plans to port this one without gutting the stratos and more changes planned for the one with gutted stratos.


----------



## Haywire Haywood (Dec 22, 2018)

I see what you did there Brad. You mixed Slick50 into your bar oil for your "ported" saw video. Trickery I say!


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 22, 2018)

And a bit of nitro!


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Dec 22, 2018)

blsnelling said:


> I have plans to port this one without gutting the stratos and more changes planned for the one with gutted stratos.


This a well - thought out hypothesis Mr Snelling ! Heavens knows there’s no time to waste !!!


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Dec 22, 2018)

...241c yes , idea the same Mr. Snelling ... won’t be long till the 462c crosses my paw ... I Will produce the best Saw I’m capable of - 462c might surprise ya !


----------



## Jed1124 (Dec 22, 2018)

Brad, your a class act. A much better man than I am. I remember what Scott and Redbull did to you over at tree buzzzz. Fabz is a child as well. 
Some of us appreciate your contribution to this site over the years. Carry on...


----------



## stihlaficionado (Dec 22, 2018)

Jed1124 said:


> Brad, your a class act. A much better man than I am. I remember what Scott and Redbull did to you over at tree buzzzz. Fabz is a child as well.
> Some of us appreciate your contribution to this site over the years. Carry on...


Very well said!


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Dec 22, 2018)

stihlaficionado said:


> Very well said!


Enough ! Show the saw in the woods already ... for Pete’s sake it IS Xmas time


----------



## Jed1124 (Dec 22, 2018)

Frank Rizzo said:


> Enough ! Show the saw in the woods already



Little, little man.


----------



## Stihl 041S (Dec 22, 2018)

Jed1124 said:


> Little, little man.


Wittow wittow manlette........agreed


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Dec 22, 2018)

Jed1124 said:


> Little, little man.


Ok there Fred G. Sanford ! Wtf already


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Dec 22, 2018)

IF ... after all this time , no product has been brought to market- then I for one call rubbish!


----------



## Jed1124 (Dec 22, 2018)

Frank Rizzo said:


> IF ... after all this time , no product has been brought to market- then I for one call rubbish!



Brad was building saws when your momma was wiping your arse.....


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Dec 22, 2018)

Jed1124 said:


> Brad was building saws when your momma was wiping your arse.....


Yah - skills have lessened a bit with age - maybe in top 20%


----------



## Jed1124 (Dec 22, 2018)

Why does it seem right around Christmas time this crap starts up every year?


----------



## Deleted member 150358 (Dec 22, 2018)

I appreciate everyone's build threads. Especially when they are alluring shiney new saws I have no intention buying until they are well proven.

It's too bad the threads turned into 28 pages of BS.


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Dec 22, 2018)

Jed1124 said:


> Why does it seem right around Christmas time this crap starts up every year?


It never fails !


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Dec 22, 2018)

sixonetonoffun said:


> I appreciate everyone's build threads. Especially when they are alluring shiney new saws I have no intention buying until they are well proven.
> 
> It's too bad the threads turned into 28 pages of BS.


Not all BS ... not sold on the saw either..especially with a 461r at me disposal !


----------



## Deleted member 150358 (Dec 22, 2018)

Well I might need to retire the 038 in another 10 or 15 years. So I need to keep up to date on these thing!


----------



## gary courtney (Dec 22, 2018)

Frank Rizzo said:


> Not all BS ... not sold on the saw either..especially with a 461r at me disposal !


Then it should not upset you about the 462 here.


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Dec 22, 2018)

gary courtney said:


> Then it should not upset you about the 462 here.


Correct


----------



## grizz55chev (Dec 22, 2018)

sixonetonoffun said:


> Well I might need to retire the 038 in another 10 or 15 years. So I need to keep up to date on these thing!


Get yer self a good used 044 and never look back!


----------



## Overkill338 (Dec 23, 2018)

Brad since I've asked you 432 times about porting things, will you give me this when you're done?


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Dec 24, 2018)

grizz55chev said:


> Get yer self a good used 044 and never look back!



I did, back in 1990 and never looked back, now have 7 nice runners and enough cases to build a few more or convert to hybrids.


----------



## Stihl 041S (Dec 24, 2018)

pioneerguy600 said:


> I did, back in 1990 and never looked back, now have 7 nice runners and enough cases to build a few more or convert to hybrids.


HEY JERRY!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Dec 24, 2018)

Stihl 041S said:


> HEY JERRY!!!



Hey Unc. ,Merry Christmas!


----------



## Stihl 041S (Dec 24, 2018)

pioneerguy600 said:


> Hey Unc. ,Merry Christmas!


Like wise Ol Buddy


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Dec 24, 2018)

pioneerguy600 said:


> I did, back in 1990 and never looked back, now have 7 nice runners and enough cases to build a few more or convert to hybrids.


What was the better model ? I’ve seen 10mm and 12mm wrist pin mentioned ... bad ass lightweight saw that can put some wood on the ground IF a guy knows how to make em zip !


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Dec 24, 2018)

Frank Rizzo said:


> What was the better model ? I’ve seen 10mm and 12mm wrist pin mentioned ... bad ass lightweight saw that can put some wood on the ground IF a guy knows how to make em zip !



I have both the 10mm early angled top fin 044`s and the later 12 mm angled fin/straight fin cylinder saws. Early 10 mm had a bit better port timing and more open exhaust port mufflers. All this does not matter as each saw got ported when its turn came to be put into the woods operation. I really have not run stock saws very much for production cutting which I have been involved with since the late 60`s. Putting wood on the ground has been what its all about for most of my life, no money in sitting and watching the trees grow.


----------



## grizz55chev (Dec 24, 2018)

I’ve built and run both 044 and 046, I prefer the 044, less weight, close to the same power. BY far my favorite mid range saw in my collection. Merry Christmas pioneerguy600!


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Dec 24, 2018)

grizz55chev said:


> I’ve built and run both 044 and 046, I prefer the 044, less weight, close to the same power. BY far my favorite mid range saw in my collection. Merry Christmas pioneerguy600!



You should try a hybrid sometime, same weight as a 044, more oomph from the 046 P&C. Ran mine yesterday, always a pleasure.
Merry Christmas grizz55chev !


----------



## grizz55chev (Dec 24, 2018)

pioneerguy600 said:


> You should try a hybrid sometime, same weight as a 044, more oomph from the 046 P&C. Ran mine yesterday, always a pleasure.
> Merry Christmas grizz55chev !


If I come across a good 044 carcass, I’m in! I have a nib meteor 046 piston and cylinder combo just waiting for it!


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Dec 24, 2018)

grizz55chev said:


> If I come across a good 044 carcass, I’m in! I have a nib meteor 046 piston and cylinder combo just waiting for it!



You won`t regret it. I built a few of them and kept 2 that I did some port work to them, set squish at .020 and .019 , they surprise even guys that have run 044`s for lots of years.


----------



## BangBang77 (Dec 24, 2018)

pioneerguy600 said:


> You should try a hybrid sometime, same weight as a 044, more oomph from the 046 P&C. Ran mine yesterday, always a pleasure.
> Merry Christmas grizz55chev !



My 7yr old grandson was sitting in my lap this morning. We were watching Youtube and Sawdoc256's new hybrid video - he looked up and said "Pop, we need one of those!".

I have to agree with him...


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Dec 24, 2018)

BangBang77 said:


> My 7yr old grandson was sitting in my lap this morning. We were watching Youtube and Sawdoc256's new hybrid video - he looked up and said "Pop, we need one of those!".
> 
> I have to agree with him...



I agree wholly!
Ran my hybrid again this afternoon, its funny that I pick it up most often even with 45 other saws setting at the ready.


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Dec 25, 2018)

blsnelling said:


>



Very nice ... 
dip entire Saw in the “cauldron of performance” and realize 30,40,50% gains ! Of course ; one must be a wizard of the first-order or better and know the proper incantations , chicken-gizzards help for top-end power !


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Dec 25, 2018)




----------



## BangBang77 (Dec 25, 2018)

Oh look, the short bus just pulled up...


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Dec 25, 2018)

With a window licker that just insists on standing out.


----------



## Haywire Haywood (Dec 25, 2018)

Must be someone on my ignore list... LOL


----------



## freddog (Dec 25, 2018)

When will 462 be available in USA my dealer knows nothing about it.


----------



## crabby cooter (Dec 25, 2018)

my sales rep told us first of the year


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Dec 25, 2018)

462 all options Jan/Feb ish ... 572xp Feb 1 ... 500i ? Sitting on da washing machine moohahaha !


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Jan 11, 2019)

Vy do you hide from me Snelling ?


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Jan 12, 2019)

Frank Rizzo said:


> Vy do you hide from me Snelling ?


Cuz your a troll with nothing constructive to add


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Jan 12, 2019)

flabZ said:


> Cuz your a troll with nothing constructive to add


You wood think


----------



## Trent Curtis (Jan 12, 2019)

Frank Rizzo said:


> You wood think


 
Frank I’ve ignored you for a long time- because I know you “thrive” on chaos and giggle gleefully every time people react to your BS.

I’d feel sorry for you if you weren’t such a prick. It shows me that although you suffer from a certain mental imbalance, you’re with it enough cause problems- that’s when you’re the happiest. Therefor you deserve whatever comes your way. 

Now get off Brads thread- you don’t have to be the center of attention all the time. Your not a franchisee,your not a specialist..... please go see a psychologist. 

Hey Mods..... why in the Hell is this guy not kicked off this site? He’s here for NOTHING but to cause problems and “stir the pot”. How is this good for AS? Why is this tolerated? @pioneerguy600


----------



## BangBang77 (Jan 12, 2019)

Trent Curtis said:


> Frank I’ve ignored you for a long time- because I know you “thrive” on chaos and giggle gleefully every time people react to your BS.
> 
> I’d feel sorry for you if you weren’t such a prick. It shows me that although you suffer from a certain mental imbalance, you’re with it enough cause problems- that’s when you’re the happiest. Therefor you deserve whatever comes your way.
> 
> ...



Preach it brother!


----------



## Haywire Haywood (Jan 12, 2019)

Why don't you guys add him to your ignore list instead of giving him what he wants by reacting to his posts? You're enabling the behavior.


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Jan 12, 2019)

Trent Curtis said:


> Frank I’ve ignored you for a long time- because I know you “thrive” on chaos and giggle gleefully every time people react to your BS.
> 
> I’d feel sorry for you if you weren’t such a prick. It shows me that although you suffer from a certain mental imbalance, you’re with it enough cause problems- that’s when you’re the happiest. Therefor you deserve whatever comes your way.
> 
> ...


You have NO CLUE buster ... before you point out the splinter in my eye perhaps you should look at the log in yours ! In regards to leaving Brads thread hey no problem-o ... nothin goin here ... But before I leave I issue challenge to Snailerizer - head cut with 462c as soon as mine is ready ... Then we shall see huh ? Or maybe not as both parties must be willing ... I look forward with great anticipation to running the saws : same bar chain in same wood ... I’ll even let him cut first - he will need the advantage of sharper chain !!! $250 each ... $$$ donated to mutually agreed upon charity ... after all we should help those less fortunate


----------



## BangBang77 (Jan 12, 2019)

Haywire Haywood said:


> Why don't you guys add him to your ignore list instead of giving him what he wants by reacting to his posts? You're enabling the behavior.



Letting the motard run rampant through this forum without moderator/staff intervention is enabling his behavior.

Calling him on his lies is not.


----------



## Trent Curtis (Jan 12, 2019)

Frank Rizzo said:


> You have NO CLUE buster ... before you point out the splinter in my eye perhaps you should look at the log in yours ! In regards to leaving Brads thread hey no problem-o ... nothin goin here ... But before I leave I issue challenge to Snailerizer - head cut with 462c as soon as mine is ready ... Then we shall see huh ? Or maybe not as both parties must be willing ... I look forward with great anticipation to running the saws : same bar chain in same wood ... I’ll even let him cut first - he will need the advantage of sharper chain !!! $250 each ... $$$ donated to mutually agreed upon charity ... after all we should help those less fortunate



I assure you that Brad isn’t interested. Go start your own build thread if you wish.

Thank you-


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Jan 12, 2019)

Trent Curtis said:


> I assure you that Brad isn’t interested. Go start your own build thread if you wish.
> 
> Thank you-


So ... you speak for another ? Hmm very interesting - Challenge stands ! No response we consider it forfeit!


----------



## Del_ (Jan 12, 2019)

BangBang77 said:


> Letting the motard run rampant through this forum without moderator/staff intervention is enabling his behavior.
> 
> Calling him on his lies is not.



Frank is causing way less disruption than the motards posting against him.

Just use the ignore button like has been suggested.


----------



## GCJenks204 (Jan 12, 2019)

Frank Rizzo said:


> So ... you speak for another ? Hmm very interesting - Challenge stands ! No response we consider it forfeit!



(I can’t believe I still care enough to reply)

Before you talk about forfeit and silence why not out your $1100 bucks up and get a saw already? All the birching about Brad yet you haven’t even laid out the cash to get one.


----------



## Trent Curtis (Jan 12, 2019)

I agree with all- but I don’t want to derail the thread with BS. So... I take him at his word that he’s leaving. 

Now back on track- looking forward to seeing what does, and doesn’t work on these saws as we go along.... from Brad and others who are familiar with this saw and those like it.


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Jan 12, 2019)

GCJenks204 said:


> (I can’t believe I still care enough to reply)
> 
> Before you talk about forfeit and silence why not out your $1100 bucks up and get a saw already? All the birching about Brad yet you haven’t even laid out the cash to get one.


Will have my paws on one shortly


----------



## Stihl 041S (Jan 12, 2019)

Frank Rizzo said:


> You have NO CLUE buster ... before you point out the splinter in my eye perhaps you should look at the log in yours ! In regards to leaving Brads thread hey no problem-o ... nothin goin here ... But before I leave I issue challenge to Snailerizer - head cut with 462c as soon as mine is ready ... Then we shall see huh ? Or maybe not as both parties must be willing ... I look forward with great anticipation to running the saws : same bar chain in same wood ... I’ll even let him cut first - he will need the advantage of sharper chain !!! $250 each ... $$$ donated to mutually agreed upon charity ... after all we should help those less fortunate



Yeah!!!!!

And I’m calling out Jimmie Johnson to a race!!!!!
He hasnt responded yet!!!!!
Just as soon as I get a NASCAR sanctioned car!!!!
Challenge is out there!!!!

And since he didn’t respond.......I’M INVINCIBLE!!!!!!
And the Monty Python Black Knight didn’t know when to quit either.


----------



## Trent Curtis (Jan 12, 2019)

Frank Rizzo said:


> Will have my paws on one shortly



You said you would leave this thread- 

Thank you. 

Trent


----------



## Trent Curtis (Jan 12, 2019)

Del_ said:


> Frank is causing way less disruption than the motards posting against him.
> 
> Just use the ignore button like has been suggested.



Somebody posts a build along thread..... that doesn’t benefit the builder. It benefits everybody else. Learning what does, AND what doesn’t work.

Only to have somebody hackle and cackle.... and “call them out” (which is laughable). 

You call that respectful or constructive?


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Jan 12, 2019)

Trent Curtis said:


> Somebody posts a build along thread..... that doesn’t benefit the builder. It benefits everybody else. Learning what does, AND what doesn’t work.
> 
> Only to have somebody hackle and cackle.... and “call them out” (which is laughable).
> 
> You call that respectful or constructive?


Yah , where is the rest of the thread ?... we’ve seen some pics and the op cutting balsa - wood ... it was stated another Saw was to be obtained and on this Saw the op wood not “gut” the stratos ... So I ask “where’s the beef ?” Or has the op gone back into “retirement” lmfao !


----------



## Andyshine77 (Jan 12, 2019)

I'm going to guess Brad could almost care less at this point. I mean why would anyone post valuable information on a forum which is ran so poorly? How many people of value have left? The moderators have let certain individuals run a muck, and have told longstanding members to basically shut up and get lost. So the question is why should I or anyone give a crap? Which I honestly don't anylonger, actually I find this place nothing more than a circus now, bad entertainment. Lol [emoji38]


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Jan 12, 2019)

Stihl 041S said:


> Yeah!!!!!
> 
> And I’m calling out Jimmie Johnson to a race!!!!!
> He hasnt responded yet!!!!!
> ...


Yah , let me know how that works out for ya ! J.J is a helluva racer ! Snelling’s no J.J. Nice try but your analysis is fundamentally flawed imho lol


----------



## Stihl 041S (Jan 12, 2019)

Frank Rizzo said:


> Yah , let me know how that works out for ya ! J.J is a helluva racer ! Snelling’s no J.J. Nice try but your analysis is fundamentally flawed imho lol


Fundamentally flawed.

Mmmmmmm sets see!!!

Challenging a known product or service sold on the open market. And a good track record. At a market price.
Check.....you and me

By a No Tallent Azz Clown in that same business with no known skills at an unknown price.
Checker oski......you and me

And that NTAC (see above) does not even have the vehicle to make the challenge.
Ahhhh .....check again. You and me

Before the challenger even has that vehicle to challenge with......saying you have won.

C
H
E
C
K.......you and ......ME

And because the challenged doesn’t respond.......declared victory.......

checkerooski.......thou and Moi

The only difference is I never said I didn’t know about my own company.....see above.
That’s all youski


So I’m leaving this thread now and hope it gets back on tract.
And hope you do the same.
But like the same videos you keep showing over and over. 
I may be back. Up to you. 

Sorry for the detail Brad.


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Jan 12, 2019)

Stihl 041S said:


> View attachment 696565
> 
> Fundamentally flawed.
> 
> ...


----------



## SCHallenger (Jan 12, 2019)

Trent Curtis said:


> Frank I’ve ignored you for a long time- because I know you “thrive” on chaos and giggle gleefully every time people react to your BS.
> 
> I’d feel sorry for you if you weren’t such a prick. It shows me that although you suffer from a certain mental imbalance, you’re with it enough cause problems- that’s when you’re the happiest. Therefor you deserve whatever comes your way.
> 
> ...



I don't he's been weaned yet!


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Jan 13, 2019)

Trent Curtis said:


> Now get off Brads thread- you don’t have to be the center of attention all the time. Your not a franchisee,your not a specialist..... please go see a psychologist. ( Really ? )
> 
> Hey Mods..... why in the Hell is this guy not kicked off this site? He’s here for NOTHING but to cause problems and “stir the pot”. How is this good for AS? Why is this tolerated? @pioneerguy600


Yah , I’ve already contributed a machined adapter to the forum which increases performance and run time on the 241c,261c,362c and soon the 462c ... perhaps you should do your research and due diligence before you spout off and begin shooting from the hip ! https://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/241c-261c-362c-adapter-for-k-n-filter.327927/


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 13, 2019)

Trent Curtis said:


> Hey Mods..... why in the Hell is this guy not kicked off this site? He’s here for NOTHING but to cause problems and “stir the pot”. How is this good for AS? Why is this tolerated?





Andyshine77 said:


> I'm going to guess Brad could almost care less at this point. I mean why would anyone post valuable information on a forum which is ran so poorly? How many people of value have left? The moderators have let certain individuals run a muck, and have told longstanding members to basically shut up and get lost. So the question is why should I or anyone give a crap? Which I honestly don't anylonger, actually I find this place nothing more than a circus now, bad entertainment. Lol [emoji38]



Here in lies the biggest problem with this forum. It's been this way as long as I've been here. This forum lives in a vacuum, devoid of any attention from the owner. He cares nothing about the content or the people that post here. All he cares about is post count and the money it can make him. This forum is only a shadow of it's former self, and it's no wonder why.


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair (Jan 13, 2019)

I notice the nuck fut didnt leave the thread like he said.


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Jan 13, 2019)

blsnelling said:


> Here in lies the biggest problem with this forum. It's been this way as long as I've been here. This forum lives in a vacuum, devoid of any attention from the owner. He cares nothing about the content or the people that post here. All he cares about is post count and the money it can make him. This forum is only a shadow of it's former self, and it's no wonder why.


Yah ... classic BS response ! Consider this : perhaps the Forum isn’t a shadow of its former self , rather some of its participants now have the “Golden Halo” removed and are throwing a hissy-fit about it ! Now ... saw off for charity or no ? If you choose not to respond to the challenge please realize YOU have STIHL have made a choice ! God bless Geddy Lee !


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Jan 13, 2019)

JeremiahJohnson said:


> I notice the nuck fut didnt leave the thread like he said.
> 
> View attachment 696735


----------



## Trent Curtis (Jan 13, 2019)

Frank Rizzo said:


> Yah ... classic BS response ! Consider this : perhaps the Forum isn’t a shadow of its former self , rather some of its participants now have the “Golden Halo” removed and are throwing a hissy-fit about it ! Now ... saw off for charity or no ? If you choose not to respond to the challenge please realize YOU have STIHL have made a choice ! God bless Geddy Lee !



This has nothing to do with golden halo’s. I’m a nobody on this site- and I’ve never met Brad. Nor I’m I trying to defend him as a person. Again, I’ve never met him. I simply appreciate his effort towards the build thread. A thread that you are attempting to sh** on.

I’m just a regular guy who loves saws.... and who’s sick of you spewing your crap all over this thread. I think good people need to stop blocking you- and instead force the moderators to do their jobs. 

Your reputation is well known- and you are blocked by more than any other one person on this forum..... and yet the moderators let you stay.

See- this is why people don’t engage you in your BS. It’s like slapping a fresh turd..... I’m not any better for it. Now excuse me while I go shower-


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Jan 13, 2019)

Trent Curtis said:


> This has nothing to do with golden halo’s. I’m a nobody on this site- and I’ve never met Brad. Nor I’m I trying to defend him as a person. Again, I’ve never met him. I simply appreciate his effort towards the build thread. A thread that you are attempting to sh** on.
> 
> I’m just a regular guy who loves saws.... and who’s sick of you spewing your crap all over this thread. I think good people need to stop blocking you- and instead force the moderators to do their jobs.
> 
> ...


----------



## Andyshine77 (Jan 13, 2019)

JeremiahJohnson said:


> I notice the nuck fut didnt leave the thread like he said.
> 
> View attachment 696735


Yep!


----------



## Stihl 041S (Jan 13, 2019)

Frank Rizzo said:


> Yah , I’ve already contributed a machined adapter to the forum which increases performance and run time on the 241c,261c,362c and soon the 462c ... perhaps you should do your research and due diligence before you spout off and begin shooting from the hip ! https://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/241c-261c-362c-adapter-for-k-n-filter.327927/



Ahhhhh......no. 
You give no dimensions so someone could do it themselves......
So you give nothing 
You just say it’s good. 
No proof. 

And you misrepresent your product ........you say polished....you can see the tool marks in the crappy picture you showed of it. 

No tutorial.....a video of you slowly turning the OD. 

A tutorial on how to make that part complete would be less than 2 minutes long. Depending on tolerance. 

And the price.......... 

Now that guy that was making washers for the upgrade for the Northern Tool grinder.......there was a good guy. 

Tight tolerance for a washer.....plus or minus.0015. .....NO tool marks on the tight turns. 
He had to turn 97% of the material away to make it. 

True he sold them.......for $3.00. Postage was $1.87. 

What a tool to get screwed like that right.........

Your thread posted has been help to ..........oh yeah.......your ego.


----------



## Stihl 041S (Jan 13, 2019)

JeremiahJohnson said:


> I notice the nuck fut didnt leave the thread like he said.
> 
> View attachment 696735


I’m the NitWit not the nuck fut right Kevin...........

HEY KEVIN!!!!!!!


----------



## Oldsawnut (Jan 13, 2019)

I think Frank is just bored and loves pushing peoples buttons.... That was an excellent analogy about slapping a turd  I think what you fail to realize is he lives for the push back.. He yearns to get people wound up about nothing... I'm sure he is a good saw builder.. I personally don't really care for the saws he specializes in myself... Brad is just a damn good guy trying to help others and have fun with his hobby... I appreciate the time Brad puts into this site as well as his insights. I'm sure the mods feel like parents getting tired of smacking their little redheaded stepchild... Meh we ban him he's just gonna come back with a diff name... And Franks not necessarily a bad guy just a button pusher. Hey Frank Schultz a better avatar never been a big Buggs fan myself..


----------



## NeSurfcaster (Jan 13, 2019)

Trent Curtis said:


> Frank I’ve ignored you for a long time- because I know you “thrive” on chaos and giggle gleefully every time people react to your BS.
> 
> I’d feel sorry for you if you weren’t such a prick. It shows me that although you suffer from a certain mental imbalance, you’re with it enough cause problems- that’s when you’re the happiest. Therefor you deserve whatever comes your way.
> 
> ...


I thought I heard the owners of this forum get paid by the post count or it's some kind of bonus? If that's the case it makes sense why they keep him here. Between him and his other usernames he must account for a 1,000 posts a week. Not to mention other members posts calling him out on his BS. This was a good thread till he ruined it by being a keyboard know it all/tough guy/ wanna be saw builder. He's just a firewood hack trying to be a saw builder.


----------



## Andyshine77 (Jan 13, 2019)

Oldsawnut said:


> I think Frank is just bored and loves pushing peoples buttons.... That was an excellent analogy about slapping a turd  I think what you fail to realize is he lives for the push back.. He yearns to get people wound up about nothing... I'm sure he is a good saw builder.. I personally don't really care for the saws he specializes in myself... Brad is just a damn good guy trying to help others and have fun with his hobby... I appreciate the time Brad puts into this site as well as his insights. I'm sure the mods feel like parents getting tired of smacking their little redheaded stepchild... Meh we ban him he's just gonna come back with a diff name... And Franks not necessarily a bad guy just a button pusher. Hey Frank Schultz a better avatar never been a big Buggs fan myself..


I'm going to have to agree and dissagre with you on this one. Yes the person in question loves the attention. However when people make direct threats, constantly lie, attempt manipulation, misrepresentation, behave mentally unstable and exhibit antisocial personality disorder. Well I have nothing more to say.[emoji111]

Well except that if everyone ignores him he will go away eventually and do so furiously.


----------



## Oldsawnut (Jan 13, 2019)

Andyshine77 said:


> I'm going to have to agree and dissagre with you on this one. Yes the person in question loves the attention. However when people make direct threats, constantly lie, attempt manipulation, misrepresentation, and behave mentally unstable and exhibit antisocial personality disorder. Well I have nothing more to say.



Perhaps although as far as I know he is just blustering and they are all empty threats... I have never heard of him actually physically doing anything.. I love meeting people like that in the real world not on some silly site where acting like that doesn't have consequences... As far as I know he just acts the way he does for the attention good or bad... Like the little redheaded stepchild  In real life they are usually pretty harmless... Or shortly unconscious..


----------



## Trent Curtis (Jan 13, 2019)

I just got done showering...... so I’m not going to do any more slapping tonight


----------



## Andyshine77 (Jan 13, 2019)

Oldsawnut said:


> Perhaps although as far as I know he is just blustering and they are all empty threats... I have never heard of him actually physically doing anything.. I love meeting people like that in the real world not on some silly site where acting like that doesn't have consequences... As far as I know he just acts the way he does for the attention good or bad... Like the little redheaded stepchild  In real life they are usually pretty harmless... Or shortly unconscious..


[emoji106][emoji106]


----------



## Del_ (Jan 13, 2019)

Can't you fellows carry on your circle jerk somewhere else?


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Jan 13, 2019)

Oldsawnut said:


> Perhaps although as far as I know he is just blustering and they are all empty threats... I have never heard of him actually physically doing anything.. I love meeting people like that in the real world not on some silly site where acting like that doesn't have consequences... As far as I know he just acts the way he does for the attention good or bad... Like the little redheaded stepchild  In real life they are usually pretty harmless... Or shortly unconscious..


Yah ... I don’t say anything here I woodnt say right to someone’s puss ... lotta keyboard warriors on here that shoot from the hip and mouth off - like a small child that wood quickly be spank-0-la’d ok KO - la’d That’s union labor there Buck-0


----------



## Trent Curtis (Jan 13, 2019)

Del_ said:


> Can't you fellows carry on your circle jerk somewhere else?



Ya you’re right.... it needs to die. Enough has been said to articulate..... whatever there was to articulate.  #deadhorse 

Sorry Brad.


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Jan 13, 2019)

Trent Curtis said:


> Ya you’re right.... it needs to die. Enough has been said to articulate..... whatever there was to articulate.  #deadhorse
> 
> Sorry Brad.


Yah ... where’s da beef ? Let’s see SOMETHING 462c already ! Thread was started almost 2 months ago and started off well but lately it’s been slower than molasses in wintertime ... I’ll be gettin me paws on one as soon as they hit the dealers shelf ... maybe I’ll do a thread of me own !


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Feb 6, 2019)

Yah , where’s the beef ?


----------



## blsnelling (Feb 13, 2019)

.060" pop-up


----------



## CR888 (Feb 13, 2019)

Interesting to see how the saw behaves with a pop-up. Sometimes they work really well. I hope the resident clown does us all a favor & takes a long walk off a short plank!


----------



## cuinrearview (Feb 13, 2019)

CR888 said:


> Interesting to see how the saw behaves with a pop-up. Sometimes they work really well. I hope the resident clown does us all a favor & takes a long walk off a short plank!


The resident clown got his walking papers


----------



## Mike Gott (Feb 13, 2019)

cuinrearview said:


> The resident clown got his walking papers


Aw shucks! He was such good entertainment


----------



## cuinrearview (Feb 13, 2019)

Mike Gott said:


> Aw shucks! He was such good entertainment


I think once there was the potential for him to get into people's pockets he left mgmt no choice.


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Feb 13, 2019)

Please don`t entice him to come back.


----------



## grizz55chev (Feb 13, 2019)

pioneerguy600 said:


> Please don`t entice him to come back.


Pretty sure he’ll try anyway.


----------



## Bullets (Feb 13, 2019)

Awesome can't wait to see the gains in compression


----------



## crabby cooter (Feb 15, 2019)

blsnelling said:


> .060" pop-up
> 
> View attachment 715157
> View attachment 715158



welded on?


----------



## blsnelling (Feb 15, 2019)

crabby cooter said:


> welded on?


Yes. This is a first for me. It will give me a nice compression increase without any port timing changes.


----------



## Haywire Haywood (Feb 15, 2019)

and how will the heavier piston affect things?


----------



## Bullets (Feb 16, 2019)

I'd sure try a pop up piston in mine 
I'd guess it would make a good gain up here at 7200feet 
I would think that with your wider exaust should make good gains but I'd like to see the gains with just the pop up 
Hope it works out for you


----------



## friendlywithbears (Mar 19, 2019)

blsnelling said:


> Here's what I've compiled so far.
> 
> Small Outer spike
> 1142 664 0501
> ...



Hey, currently doing this upgrade on my 462. I'm wondering how you fared with this clutch cover part number. I found a slightly different one through my dealer and am wondering what the difference is. The p/n I found is 1142 640 1701 (as opposed to 1702).

Anyone able to verify the difference in these?


----------



## ferris076 (Mar 20, 2019)

1702 is the part number for the rescue saw version.
This includes:
Wide cover
Big spike for the cover 1122 664 0509
Some extra parts for the rescue saw, that nobody needs


----------



## blsnelling (Mar 25, 2019)

Finally another update. I installed the welded popup piston on Saturday and didn't like the way it ran. So, I went ahead and turned a popup in the original piston. I'm liking this much better and feel good about not having to add the addition reciprocating mass.


----------



## Iceboy (Mar 25, 2019)

blsnelling said:


> Finally another update. I installed the welded popup piston on Saturday and didn't like the way it ran. So, I went ahead and turned a popup in the original piston. I'm liking this much better and feel good about not having to add the addition reciprocating mass.


Brad is that a 28" bar??

Sent from my LM-X212(G) using Tapatalk


----------



## blsnelling (Mar 25, 2019)

Iceboy said:


> Brad is that a 28" bar??
> 
> Sent from my LM-X212(G) using Tapatalk


Yes it is.


----------



## blsnelling (Mar 25, 2019)

I've begun work on the other 462 I have here. This one is getting similar porting but I will be leaving the stratos intact.


----------



## Westboastfaller (Mar 26, 2019)

*This post was constructed in response to a quote.
He took his post down opon reading the thread and I took the quote out.

The Post stands!

WARNING!! educational content may be contained inside. ..or may not.
Now enjoy the story.
----------------------------------------------------------------


Slight operator error? ( I Suggested )And maybe not.
A combination of other thing perhaps?
It happens to the best of us.
Happens when you reset the dogs low and you apply the same 'strength' you were at the end of the 'throw'. Body leverage thing. If it feels like you are applying the same strength then you have increased the pressure. May work ok to start with that 'strength' in that position in cases but more teeth may soon start entering into play and that's when to ease up a bit(strength) but can again increase nearing the top of the pull (end of throw).
to maintain the same pressure.
He runs different gear all the time so it gets hard to gauge right of the bat. Small saw with small dogs is a lot less leverage from bottom point to the back handle.
He has leverage with that saw and dogs.

I can tell he wasn't used to those dogs yet.
He studded it on the log when he intended to go an 1" or so lower.

Whole different ball game when you increase the dogs alone.

Last two saws I got, one took 60 hours to fully break in the rings. It was night and day. First one even had a broken in bottom end on it already. I had to back off my filing. I almost took of the west coast dogs and went back to regular stock falling dogs as well. 10 days latter everything balanced to where I wanted it. Second one seemed a quicker break in but it could have been the fact I new It was going to break in and be good like her sister saw. Dry wood can play against you too. You put to much pressure on it, It,s LIKE pressuring a dull saw. You can put a lot more pressure on a sharp saw in green wood than a dull saw.

Lots of variables that keep us thinking.
That's cutting. (saws)
If we had it all figured out in a day then we wouldn't be doing it. Where is the challenge in that? Right.

**Edit


----------



## Stihl 041S (Mar 26, 2019)

Westboastfaller said:


> Slight operator error? And may be not.
> A combination of other thing perhaps?
> Its happens to the best of us.
> Happens when you reset the dogs low and you apply the same 'strength' you were at the end of the 'throw'. Body leverage thing. If it feels like you are applying the same strength then you have increased the pressure. May work ok to start with that 'strength' in that positionn cases but more teeth may soon start entering into play and that's when to to ease up a bit but can again increase nearing the top of the pull (end of throw).
> ...


Yotaismygame deleted sumpin...


----------



## blsnelling (Mar 26, 2019)

I guess I didn't miss anything, lol.


----------



## grizz55chev (Mar 27, 2019)

blsnelling said:


> Finally another update. I installed the welded popup piston on Saturday and didn't like the way it ran. So, I went ahead and turned a popup in the original piston. I'm liking this much better and feel good about not having to add the addition reciprocating mass.



She’s a screamer! Now go empty the sawdust outta ye shoe before you go in the house, lol!


----------



## Spectre468 (Oct 28, 2019)

Brad,

That looks like those spikes are on the standard clutch cover? Just a little fitting required at the corners?


----------



## cary911 (Oct 29, 2019)

Westboastfaller said:


> *This post was constructed in response to a quote.
> He took his post down opon reading the thread and I took the quote out.
> 
> The Post stands!
> ...



"In the Pocket" !


----------

